# Glossybox - October 2012



## JessP (Sep 25, 2012)

Just saw this on Facebook (yay for a hint!) - I wonder what products they'll include for a "spa at home" theme?

Quote: 
GlossyBox.com   The seasons have changed and now it's time to refresh, recharge and relax - You have earned it! Enjoy the feel of Spa in the comfort of your home. Order now &gt;&gt; http://bit.ly/RV7DGk


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet some kind of face mask? And maybe a foot scrub. A rich moisturizer? Something soothing for the eyes? A bath soak?


----------



## JessP (Sep 26, 2012)

Any of those things sound lovely! I'd like to try a face mask and/or a bath soak.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm hoping for some great products again in October. I was REALLY impressed with my glossybox this month. The past 2 months have left me kind of blah with make up colors I would never use (brown lipstick on a 21 year old... no thank you) I hope they have some awesome sized products in October.


----------



## arendish (Sep 26, 2012)

I would be super happy with any bath products. I'm kind of burnt out on skin care from all of these sub boxes. Maybe a nice bubble bath and lotion or some kind of scrub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 27, 2012)

I saw that! At least we know the theme. I wonder what surprises await us this upcoming month! (Even though my September box have yet to arrive...)


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd care about this IF I had received the September box I paid for..but as far as I'm concerned glossybox can suck it.


----------



## JessP (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd care about this IF I had received the September box I paid for..but as far as I'm concerned glossybox can suck it.


 Ugh, that sucks.. Have you been able to get ahold of CS yet?


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, that sucks.. Have you been able to get ahold of CS yet?


 Nope, I've emailed twice, asked on twitter and I was just told to email there, when I said I'd already emailed they told me they'll answer me soon. I just want my money back at this point.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, I've emailed twice, asked on twitter and I was just told to email there, when I said I'd already emailed they told me they'll answer me soon. I just want my money back at this point.


 Give them a call. They never answered my emails. I finally got problem fixed when I called.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe we are getting cotton rounds and turbie twists...?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd be happy to receive a candle and a hand cream (I need a ton of them, never enough) ;-)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd be happy to receive a candle and a hand cream (I need a ton of them, never enough) ;-)


 I'd be happy with a hand cream too! I'd be surprised if we got a candle, since GB so far hasn't really done the "lifestyle" item thing, but if we did get one, I would not complain!

I'd also love anything that smells like vanilla...


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe we are getting cotton rounds and turbie twists...?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Turbie twist? Is that something to tie your wet hair up?? BECAUSE I WOULD LOVE SOMETHING LIKE THAT!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tofnl (Sep 30, 2012)

Hopefully its something good, I havent been upset with anything they have sent me yet so I guess we will see next month


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Turbie twist? Is that something to tie your wet hair up?? BECAUSE I WOULD LOVE SOMETHING LIKE THAT!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


http://turbietwist.com/

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was actually given two turbie twists for Christmas years ago. I don't use them every day, but I really like them for traveling! I usually use two towels when I shower -- one for wrapping up my wet hair, and one for my face/body. (I used to be really high maintenance and use a separate one for face, too!) It's small, too, not like a whole giant towel, so it fits easily into a suitcase or bag.

When we're in a hotel or at someone else's house for the night, it's nice to not have to ask for extra towels. I can use my turbie twist for my hair and just one towel (like a normal person apparently haha), but I still feel happy to have my hair up separately. It's pretty absorbent, too, and even better, it feels a lot lighter on my head (and pulls my hair less) than a big old bath towel. I have thin, longish hair; I bet those ladies blessed with thicker, longer hair would find the twist isn't big enough.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://turbietwist.com/
> ...


Omigod the site just scared the buhjeezus out of me... (turn your volume down...).

The turbie twist looks a bit... small? Lol My hair goes half way down my back when it's dry... I have really weird crazy curly hair that's also pretty thick... it's not that much of a blessing. It's frizzy and dry and hard to control!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Omigod the site just scared the buhjeezus out of me... (turn your volume down...).
> ...


 Sorry she scared you! The website is SUPER annoying, isn't it? I should have warned you!

The twist has a "pocket" in the end where you're supposed to be able to collect the long ends before twisting... I used to have hair to the middle of my back and I found it worked well, but again, my hair is really thin. It does help my hair dry a bit faster; since I live in a very humid climate, that is certainly a benefit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tofnl (Oct 1, 2012)

I used a turbie twist when I was on a cruise a couple of months ago and it was great, I have long hair (mid-lower back) which is kind of thick and as long as I make sure I get all of it in the pocket it works fine. It takes up less space and really easy to wear when you are getting things together since its so light.


----------



## LyndaV (Oct 1, 2012)

I have long, very thick hair and I have no problem getting all in my Turbie.   Love it, it the best towel for your hair because it is microfiber so it absorbs moisture from your hair very quickly.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 1, 2012)

As always I can't wait for the new glossybox!!!!


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Excited for October even though I didn't get (and won't be getting, according to CS) my September box.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 5, 2012)

Can I just say how shocked (in a good way) I am about their CS? I emailed them saying how much I love GB, but the site annoyed me sooooooo much!!! I said the stupid tab on the right hand side with the twitter, facebook, etc stuff kept hovering in the way of everything, and that I could click under it if I was trying to access tracking info on my phone!!!!

They just emailed back saying they removed the tab lolllll

I'm shocked they changed it because I said it was annoying.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 5, 2012)

Am I the only one that hasn't been able to access recent user posts on their facebook page?! I can't post or see other users post...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 5, 2012)

I never had surveys for the month. I tweeted them and was told to email, which I did, and still haven't heard anything. I also emailed them about something else last week and still haven't heard anything. Annoying.


----------



## jbro2006 (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I just say how shocked (in a good way) I am about their CS? I emailed them saying how much I love GB, but the site annoyed me sooooooo much!!! I said the stupid tab on the right hand side with the twitter, facebook, etc stuff kept hovering in the way of everything, and that I could click under it if I was trying to access tracking info on my phone!!!!
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh - I'm so glad you did that!  That tab was really bugging me!  yahoo!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## lovepink (Oct 8, 2012)

I hope we get some kind of foot masque!  I am trying to find some good products for treating dry, cracked feet!  If we get body and or face stuff I will be ok with that too but I would LOVE some foot stuff!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope we get some kind of foot masque!  I am trying to find some good products for treating dry, cracked feet!  If we get body and or face stuff I will be ok with that too but I would LOVE some foot stuff!


I agree! Especially with the colder winter months coming up, foot stuff would be great.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a lot of people must have been complaining lately because I did so as well -- in *June*.  The word "infuriating" was involved.  They told me:
> 
> It didn't work.


 
LoL well I wrote::

Hello,

I just wanted to say I love Glossybox! I like everything that comes in it! But I wish the site was better!!

There is a tab on the right hand side with FB, Pinterest, and Twitter buttons and it's always on top of stuff like links. Right now it's hovering all over your PR links. And when I try to access this site on the phone to track my package I can't because the tab is on top of the link it is covering. I wish it would recede or something... Is it my computer or a web design error? Please let me know!

And then two days later::

Dear Jane,

Thank you for your email. We have removed this tab from the right had side of the page. Please check out our site again.

Kind regards,

The GLOSSYBOX Team

So it made me feel like they were listening to me lolllll

I can't wait for my OCTOBER BOX!!!!! WHY NO HINTS GLOSSSY??? XD


----------



## liilak (Oct 8, 2012)

Since we got the Missha BB Cream in September I wonder if any other products from the Refinery box will show up early.  Fingers crossed for the vbeaute Rub Off Gentle Facial Exfoliator!


----------



## JessP (Oct 8, 2012)

I think it'd be fun to get a cooling/de-puffing eye mask thing - very spa-like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Along the lines of foot products, it would be amazing if they sent some Shea-infused socks like Bath &amp; Body Works has. Very slim chance of that happening but I totally love those socks lol. Also, I wonder if some sort of aromatherapy product will be included, kind of like the 21 Drops BB sent out last month.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 8, 2012)

yay for the charge this AM!


----------



## amidea (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never had surveys for the month. I tweeted them and was told to email, which I did, and still haven't heard anything. I also emailed them about something else last week and still haven't heard anything. Annoying.


 I never got any surveys available either.  Are we supposed to? (it was my first month)


----------



## CaptainSassy (Oct 8, 2012)

I got order confirm this AM. I think this is a record! Now I have to wait until the 31 until I actually get it in my hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got order confirm this AM. I think this is a record! Now I have to wait until the 31 until I actually get it in my hands.


 just got mine too...this is only my second month but it seems early!  i'm not really sure what it means though since i paid for a 3-month subscription all at once.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got mine too...this is only my second month but it seems early!  i'm not really sure what it means though since i paid for a 3-month subscription all at once.


It's kind of random but they've started charging mid month in August. Here's the dates I was charged.

June- 6/08

July-7/05

August-8/16

Sept-9/12

So far nothing for me this morning but I'm pretty sure my bank is closed for Columbus Day.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 8, 2012)

My r29 account got a confirmation email but my normal one did not, probably because it is Columbus day.


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 8, 2012)

Am I the only one who has tried to call their customer service on the phone (multiple days and times) and got the recording to call back during normal business hours when it was normal business hours??


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who has tried to call their customer service on the phone (multiple days and times) and got the recording to call back during normal business hours when it was normal business hours??


 They could have the day off for Columbus Day today?  Or has it happened other times?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who has tried to call their customer service on the phone (multiple days and times) and got the recording to call back during normal business hours when it was normal business hours??


 I have to call a lot of different companies (hospitals, banks, welding companies, hotels, salons, schools, wineries -- you name it, I call it) during normal business hours for my job, and that seems to be a common outgoing message when their phone lines are busy (or it rings for more than a certain number of rings) and no voice mail is available.  I just chalk it up to poor PBX design.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 8, 2012)

They might be closed for Columbus Day.


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They could have the day off for Columbus Day today?  Or has it happened other times?


 No this was last week on different days. Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 8, 2012)

That happened to me too. then i realized that they were EST and I was CST...


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 8, 2012)

I got a confirmation e-mail this morning from my NYFW deal


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 9, 2012)

So I have only received two Glossyboxes so far, but I figured that each month you'd be able to do the surveys for the products you received. I haven't been able to see my surveys for my 2nd box (September's box) so I emailed them and they responded:

_Thank you for your email. The September box surveys will be up on 10/11.

Kind regards,

Nicole, from the GLOSSYBOX team_

Is it normal for the surveys to take that long to be available?


----------



## JessP (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have only received two Glossyboxes so far, but I figured that each month you'd be able to do the surveys for the products you received. I haven't been able to see my surveys for my 2nd box (September's box) so I emailed them and they responded:
> 
> ...


 I'd say so - back in the September thread, lovepink posted that she logged into her account and saw that she took last month's surveys on the 9th, so the 11th would be pretty much in keeping with the survey date availability. It seems like it takes forever, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have only received two Glossyboxes so far, but I figured that each month you'd be able to do the surveys for the products you received. I haven't been able to see my surveys for my 2nd box (September's box) so I emailed them and they responded:
> 
> ...


Yes. It's normal. I hate filling those things out.


----------



## missionista (Oct 9, 2012)

I also e-mailed them about surveys and got the same reply.

If anyone from Glossybox is reading, the surveys are really poorly designed.  I can't believe you are getting any useful data for your partner companies with those.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also e-mailed them about surveys and got the same reply.
> 
> If anyone from Glossybox is reading, the surveys are really poorly designed.  I can't believe you are getting any useful data for your partner companies with those.


 Yes--what she said  ^^.   Some of them don't make sense or are just poorly written.


----------



## pobox607 (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone else get this email . . . WTF! I totally purchased right through the refinery29 website. What is going on with this! Dear Beauty Lover, Our records indicate you have purchased a Refinery29 -3 month subscription without obtaining a voucher code from Refinery29 first. Due to limited quantities, GLOSSYBOX cannot ship a November Refinery29 box to customers who have not purchased a valid voucher code from the Refinery29 website. Don't worry your subscription will not be irrupted, you will still receive a beautifully curated November GLOSSYBOX as scheduled. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to call or email.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 10, 2012)

Is Glossybox worth it? I'm a subscriber to Birchbox and am generally satisfied (though I've had one blah box out of the five I've gotten so far).

How is the customer service? Variety of samples? Brands?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 10, 2012)

I think so. The last few months have been excellent



> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Glossybox worth it? I'm a subscriber to Birchbox and am generally satisfied (though I've had one blah box out of the five I've gotten so far).
> 
> How is the customer service? Variety of samples? Brands?


----------



## JessP (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Glossybox worth it? I'm a subscriber to Birchbox and am generally satisfied (though I've had one blah box out of the five I've gotten so far).
> 
> How is the customer service? Variety of samples? Brands?


 I really enjoy Glossybox- their customer service wasn't so great at first but they're getting better. I have reviews of my past Glossyboxes on my blog if you want to check them out (in my signature below). The products - in terms of both brands and sizes - have been worth the price in my opinion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Glossybox worth it? I'm a subscriber to Birchbox and am generally satisfied (though I've had one blah box out of the five I've gotten so far).
> 
> How is the customer service? Variety of samples? Brands?


 Customer service in my opinion is terrible. The boxes are twice as much as bb, but the sample sizes make the cost worth it, I guess.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Glossybox worth it? I'm a subscriber to Birchbox and am generally satisfied (though I've had one blah box out of the five I've gotten so far).
> 
> How is the customer service? Variety of samples? Brands?


 It really depends on what you want out of a sample service, in my opinion. I have subscribed to Birchbox since March this year. Some months are better than others, but I'm always pretty much happy with whatever I get. I have found Glossybox to be an outstanding sub. I've subbed to Sample Society, Eco-Emi and MyGlam/Ipsy, but I've canceled all of them since. They all did a great job, no problems, great stuff... I just wasn't excited anymore. You can only sample so much before samples start to take over your bathroom!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Even after cutting back on subs, however, I find it hard to imagine canceling Glossybox. I'm always excited to open my Glossbox. It just feels more luxurious than other sub boxes, and the products are always interesting -- even when we all seemed to get weird dark brown lipstick, it was in the most interesting packaging I'd ever seen. There is apparently an effort to match products with your beauty profile, which is debatable; I personally have been well-matched, I think.

I had to contact customer service via email once, and they did take several days to respond (I emailed on a Friday and had a response on the following Monday). However, the issue was easily and correctly resolved without my having to make further contact.

I think honestly, if you have been pleased with Birchbox, you will probably love Glossybox. You can always stalk the threads a few months to see what we're getting and whether you'd enjoy receiving similar items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 10, 2012)

dbl post oops!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Glossybox worth it? I'm a subscriber to Birchbox and am generally satisfied (though I've had one blah box out of the five I've gotten so far).
> 
> How is the customer service? Variety of samples? Brands?


 Absolutely! It's my favorite subscription service (I sub to Glossybox, Birchbox, Sample Society, MyGlam, and Beauty Army). Their samples are huge and high-end brands, and I've loved everything I've received from them. Everyone receives the same thing for the most part with maybe a variety in color or something. Definitely a huge step up from Birchbox and the like. I've never had a problem with their customer service. In fact, they've been overly-accommodating. When I received the Ellis Faas lipstick in August in a brown color that did not work for me at all, I called them about it and they sent me out the blood red one that I really wanted right away(which is a $35 lip gloss by the way). If I could only have one sub it would definitely be Glossybox.

**Try googling "Glossybox USA September 2012", August 2012, etc. to see past boxes in people's blogs. Make sure you're searching for US though, because there are tons of other countries that get Glossyboxes.


----------



## brio444 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else get this email . . . WTF! I totally purchased right through the refinery29 website. What is going on with this!
> 
> Dear Beauty Lover,
> ...


 I just got a WTF email saying my payment didn't go through - but I have a refinery 29 account that says NO PAYMENT REQUIRED.


----------



## MissMonica (Oct 10, 2012)

Ditto, I got the same thing, also purchased the R29 deal.  I've been a subscriber since the beginning and its amazing how Glossybox still isn't functioning properly.  After this R29 deal runs out, I don't think it's worth it to me to keep Glossybox.  It's great when it's great, but heavens above, how hard is it use payment and email system that works?!


----------



## Marshie (Oct 10, 2012)

Yikes! I am still so bitter that I didn't get a box last month because they insist my credit was declined (The CC attached not only had waaaay more than $21, I was able to use it to sub to PopSugar after I got the kiss off from GB) and I am so glad I canceled. Customer service is crap and as much as I loved my pink box, it wasn't worth the trouble to me.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Their billing systems really are STOOPID.  I received 2 emails back to back--one noting that my payment was unsuccessful and immediately followed with a "disregard the previous email" note.  

And for the record, I bought the 3 mth Refinery29 deal.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmmm just read the glossymag about the Spa theme we're supposedly getting for October, they mentioned armatherapy oil, mask, and bubble bath...clues perhaps?

also, dim lights....may be candles? i sure hope not.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

Any bubble bath that comes will go straight to my trade thread since I just moved into a house with a stall shower, lol


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 11, 2012)

This is the first month I'm worried because a spa theme might equal all bath products. I do not want a whole box of bath stuff!


----------



## tameloy (Oct 11, 2012)

> This is the first month I'm worried because a spa theme might equal all bath products. I do not want a whole box of bath stuff!


 Same here. I'm hoping there's a good variety. Hopefully no more shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Coocabarra (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes. It's normal. I hate filling those things out.


Me too! They take forever!!


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the first month I'm worried because a spa theme might equal all bath products. I do not want a whole box of bath stuff!


 I'm skipping this month for that reason...I have enough BBW and LUSH stuff to last me until 2095...and I'm very particular about my shampoo/conditioner. Now watch, they'll offer things like masks and maybe spa gloves or socks....and then I would be sad to miss out. Otherwise, I just can't justify the expenditure on this one since I have SO much!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm hoping for masks!! And hot towels lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

I would like for them to include a massage by a handsome Swedish man.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would like for them to include a massage by a handsome Swedish man.


 I'll take a massage by anyone, lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 11, 2012)

I got amazing shower bombs that I love from level in Blissmobox this summer and I am hoping for more! Everyone may not have bathtubs, it they should have showers.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 11, 2012)

Actually...the more I think about the more excited I am about the spa theme and hope it is bath products...I have more moisturizers and make up than I could ever need...but bath bombs, bubble bath, etc...I don't have much of.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am very tempted to joining Glossybox after the Birchbox being bad for the past last months. I usually end up getting two Birchboxes one for myself and the other one for my mom but she is no longer loving it as well.

For those who are subscribed do you like it?


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am very tempted to joining Glossybox after the Birchbox being bad for the past last months. I usually end up getting two Birchboxes one for myself and the other one for my mom but she is no longer loving it as well.
> 
> For those who are subscribed do you like it?


 I'm not participating this month because my house is like a friggin spa after working at BBW the last 5 years, BUT!

I love Glossybox despite their customer service hiccups here and there. For being newer than Birchbox, the sample sizes are SO much more appealing. Way bigger, and you get MUCH more out of each one. Lots of the time, we get full-size products. It's well worth the money to me. This and Sample Society are my two favorites.


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am very tempted to joining Glossybox after the Birchbox being bad for the past last months. I usually end up getting two Birchboxes one for myself and the other one for my mom but she is no longer loving it as well.
> 
> For those who are subscribed do you like it?


 I subscribe to Glossybox, Birchbox, and Cravebox; Glossy is by far my favorite! Though it is more expensive, the value, I think, far outweighs Birchbox. I have reviews on my blog below if you want to see what past boxes have included. If you have seen/see the lipstick we got in last month's GB and like it, they're gifting it free to those who sign up for a monthly subscription with the code KISS.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would like for them to include a massage by a handsome Swedish man.


Yes. Now we're talking.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am very tempted to joining Glossybox after the Birchbox being bad for the past last months. I usually end up getting two Birchboxes one for myself and the other one for my mom but she is no longer loving it as well.
> 
> For those who are subscribed do you like it?


Glossybox is hands down, my favorite sub. I subbed to BB with an annual subscription, and I really like what I get for $10/month, but I'm always super excited for my Glossybox. I personally think it's totally worth it, but it really depends on your expectations and what you want out of it.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for everyone! I think I am going to take the leap and join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have tried several subscriptions and have always stayed with BB because of the point system but I am just getting so tired of it.

I feel like I no longer look forward my Birchboxes.

I tried Beauty Army it is great but the samples seem repetitive. And Ipsy is brand new to me so will stick around for 3 months and see.

With Glossybox can you skip a month? Do they tell you the theme of the box before they charge you? 

And thank you thank you for that code, yes I loved that color it looks so beautiful.


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 11, 2012)

grr they emailed me saying they had issues with my payment method even though there's more than enough in that account to pay for this month's box. hope they figure it out and us ladies that were affected don't get screwed over!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am very tempted to joining Glossybox after the Birchbox being bad for the past last months. I usually end up getting two Birchboxes one for myself and the other one for my mom but she is no longer loving it as well.
> 
> For those who are subscribed do you like it?


There's not even a competition between BB and Glossybox. GB is FAR better. Yes it's double the cost but it's more than double better. BB is month after month of disappointment for me. GB has NEVER disappointed me. I love that the boxes vary, very little so there's not tons of box envy. I've personally never had a bad CS experience with GB but I've read about some. I've been subbed since they first opened subs in May.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone! I think I am going to take the leap and join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


The only way to skip a month is to cancel and resubscribe the next month. They do usually tell you the theme but I don't know if it's before or after your are charged. I've found with almost all the boxes the theme doesn't mean much. The back to school BB had NOTHING to do with school at all.  This month's theme is supposed to be Spa. Who knows if anything in the box has anything to do with spas? LOL


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There's not even a competition between BB and Glossybox. GB is FAR better. Yes it's double the cost but it's more than double better. BB is month after month of disappointment for me. GB has NEVER disappointed me. I love that the boxes vary, very little so there's not tons of box envy. I've personally never had a bad CS experience with GB but I've read about some. I've been subbed since they first opened subs in May.


 Its seems like a lot of money but I already get two BB so just a dollar more. And I am very excited I can't wait sadly I have to wait until November but we are almost mid-October so time will pass by.

Do they usually send it at the end of the month? MIddle of the month?


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

> Thank you so much for everyone! I think I am going to take the leap and join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have tried several subscriptions and have always stayed with BB because of the point system but I am just getting so tired of it. I feel like I no longer look forward my Birchboxes. I tried Beauty Army it is great but the samples seem repetitive. And Ipsy is brand new to me so will stick around for 3 months and see. With Glossybox can you skip a month? Do they tell you the theme of the box before they charge you?Â  And thank you thank you for that code, yes I loved that color it looks so beautiful.


 You're welcome! Hope you love GB as much as we do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marshie (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> grr they emailed me saying they had issues with my payment method even though there's more than enough in that account to pay for this month's box. hope they figure it out and us ladies that were affected don't get screwed over!


At least they emailed and let you know. They never once let me know my card was declined and told me I was SOL even after I was the one who started the communication with them. And yes, my card was good to go. :


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its seems like a lot of money but I already get two BB so just a dollar more. And I am very excited I can't wait sadly I have to wait until November but we are almost mid-October so time will pass by.
> 
> Do they usually send it at the end of the month? MIddle of the month?


They have been near the end of the month. I think some people actually got their September boxes in early October. I've always received mine the last week of the month, and have been charged in the beginning/middle of the month, around the 11th.


----------



## surelyslim (Oct 12, 2012)

the good news is that they already charged, so they should be shipping next week!!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would like for them to include a massage by a handsome Swedish man.


 Totally just pictured Chris Hemsworth and his gigantic Thor arms.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 12, 2012)

ahh that's terrible! i'm waiting to hear back from them after emailing them earlier this week. seeing as it's after their office hours and my account hasn't been charged, i'm pretty sure i won't be getting an october box... or a response to my email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 12, 2012)

Hrm.. No surveys yet..


----------



## Coocabarra (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hrm.. No surveys yet..


 I know, right? What's the deal?


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 15, 2012)

SIGH!!!! They're so QUIET and SECRETIVE it hurts.

Maybe I'm spoiled? But I obsess all the time about what might be in those boxes!!!!! And Glossybox is the WORST at spoilers... which I guess means they're the BEST at surprises. Doh!

Why Glossybox why?? Why you gotta be like that?






And here's a wizard because I like it:


----------



## arendish (Oct 15, 2012)

Darn. I didn't realize until today that I failed to put money onto my card for Glossybox. I wonder if they'll let me make a payment and send me a box if I call, but I'm doubting it as I remember last month someone had a problem and GB essentially said "too bad". I loved last month's box, and October is my birthday month (my bday is today!) so I was wanting to get one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SIGH!!!! They're so QUIET and SECRETIVE it hurts.
> 
> ...


You crack me up like all the time haha.

Now that you mentioned it, though,... GB has been my favorite sub, and I wonder if the lack of spoilers is why.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Now that you mentioned it, though,... GB has been my favorite sub, and I wonder if the lack of spoilers is why.


 That may well be; I mentioned in another thread that once the BB spoilers come out, people start fretting about what they'll get and are already "over" whatever they're getting by the time they receive their box.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You crack me up like all the time haha.
> ...


I think so, but I wish they could at least give us one thing to talk about lollll

lolllllll

We're going to open our boxes this month and the surprise theme with be socks and timers.

We'll get a ball of yarn to knit our own socks, time it, and see if our October BB will get to us before we finish our socks.

I really hope I'm wrong guys. Really do.



because I have no patience for knitting...

Or maybe they'll just punish me for being impatient lol

Hyper at 4 in the morning for no reason x_x


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 15, 2012)

I HOPE THEY'RE SECRETLY READING THIS THREAD TO GET IDEAS ON WHAT TO PUT IN OUR BOXES!!!

Dear Glossybox,

The term "luxury spa" makes me think of the one thing I've always wanted to have. The Clarisonic. You can even forget about all the other samples, just send that one item. Preferably in purple, my favorite color.

LOVE,

JANE!

But seriously maybe we'll get masks &lt;which I love the peel off kinds because it makes me feel like a super spy taking off my face disguise.

I'm going to get mad though if we get rocks in our box (to heat up for massages).

Or cucumber seeds to grow our own cucumbers to slice and put on our faces?

Maybe a coupon to massage envy?

** I feel like I need to explain that I've had 12 cookies and 2 cans of diet coke in the past hour**


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That may well be; I mentioned in another thread that once the BB spoilers come out, people start fretting about what they'll get and are already "over" whatever they're getting by the time they receive their box.


 Yes! Totally true! Or they have their heart set on one item they discovered to be in some boxes and are then angry when they find that item will not be in their box... I think knowing what everyone else gets is fun, but the box envy is just too much for some!



> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I HOPE THEY'RE SECRETLY READING THIS THREAD TO GET IDEAS ON WHAT TO PUT IN OUR BOXES!!!
> 
> ...


 HAHA nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It probably wouldn't hurt if they let ONE little old item out as a spoiler... that way folks could have their spoiler fix, but we could still be surprised about the rest of the box. I like the idea of having a theme for the boxes, but the contents don't really seem to fit a theme, in my opinion. Maybe the Pure Luxury theme was the most appropriate fit. Maybe themes should be more specific like "multitasking" or "all about eyes" or something? Spa theme seems like it could be anything... (if we got rocks in our box, at least we could sing the Decemberists song "Rox in the Box" while using them? Well, I would...) I definitely could see a facial mask included in a spa theme. Any skincare (face and body) really seems like it could fit. That heel cream we got a few boxes back would be appropriate, too. I could see nail polish included as well... wait, now that I think of it, I'm pretty sure I saw something about OPI polish on GB's facebook page this week. I love OPI, and despite rarely using nail polish, I would be thrilled to receive an OPI polish in my box. Now I feel like actually going to the spa and having a mani/pedi...

(Then again, they did have OPI in May, so maybe it was just a general product reference and not a spoiler.)


----------



## amidea (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I HOPE THEY'RE SECRETLY READING THIS THREAD TO GET IDEAS ON WHAT TO PUT IN OUR BOXES!!!
> 
> ...


 yes please! you can add my name to that letter!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a heads up:  if you purchase a 3 month deal (which I did) then after the 3 months, your subscription is over unless you renew it.  I actually called to cancel Glossybox after this month and Nicole said I didn't need to as it automatically expired and didn't renew.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! Totally true! Or they have their heart set on one item they discovered to be in some boxes and are then angry when they find that item will not be in their box... I think knowing what everyone else gets is fun, but the box envy is just too much for some!
> ...


 I saw that! The James Bond collection! If it's in the box at least I know I won't get another Taint color... lol


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a heads up:  if you purchase a 3 month deal (which I did) then after the 3 months, your subscription is over unless you renew it.  I actually called to cancel Glossybox after this month and Nicole said I didn't need to as it automatically expired and didn't renew.


Good to know. I was trying to cancel mine early just so I don't forget because I want to switch back to the month to month after mines up and there was no way to cancel. I only went to 3 month because there was a code to get a 4th box for free.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 15, 2012)

Are there any current subscription discount codes?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw that! The James Bond collection! If it's in the box at least I know I won't get another Taint color... lol


 HAHA I snorted


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 15, 2012)

I would be so thrilled to get one of the opi bond polishes!


----------



## RehamMohamed (Oct 15, 2012)

Any update on when they're gonna ship the boxes? I hate not knowing.

Plus facebook is no help cause i cant see what others are posting on the wall, like they purposely dont want us to see what others are saying


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there any current subscription discount codes?


The only one I've seen lately is KISS for a free lipstick with a monthly sub. It expires 10/31

ETA: Here's the retailmenot ones you could try http://www.retailmenot.com/s/glossybox

I got 10% off my first box when I signed up initially. Theres a few others that might be working and worth checking.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The only one I've seen lately is KISS for a free lipstick with a monthly sub. It expires 10/31
> ...


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brio444 (Oct 16, 2012)

Two things: (1) no real hints is hard! and (2) I really do love Glossybox.  I hate that they can't seem to match anything with my profile, but they keep fixing it. September they sent me (superpale) the Missha in a really dark color (#27, I think).  I traded it, so no biggie, but I called to try to figure out why my boxes seem to not match my profile at all.  I moved into my new apartment yesterday - having updated my GB address as soon as we signed the lease so as to not end up in box limbo - and there was a package from GB waiting for me, with #13 in it.  Totally didn't expect that, and it makes me love them more. 

Right now, GB is totally blowing Birchbox out of the water for me, even at double the cost. GB is worth way more than 2 Birchboxes.


----------



## brio444 (Oct 16, 2012)

and still no surveys?  Have we heard anything about that?


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and still no surveys?  Have we heard anything about that?


 Yes actually. Someone asked about that on their facebook and gb commented back saying they would be available sometime this week.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and still no surveys?  Have we heard anything about that?


My surveys are up now, fyi.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right now, GB is totally blowing Birchbox out of the water for me, even at double the cost. GB is worth way more than 2 Birchboxes.


 Totally, totally agree!


----------



## JessP (Oct 16, 2012)

If Glossy is sticking with their "bill the second week of the month, ship the third" program, we should hopefully get shipping notices this week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2012)

I got my first Glossybox today.  I was surprised because everything I read led me to believe I wouldn't get it until the end of the month.


----------



## JessP (Oct 16, 2012)

Surveys are up!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first Glossybox today.  I was surprised because everything I read led me to believe I wouldn't get it until the end of the month.


  what'd you get in it?


----------



## amidea (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two things: (1) no real hints is hard! and (2) I really do love Glossybox.  I hate that they can't seem to match anything with my profile, but they keep fixing it. September they sent me (superpale) the Missha in a really dark color (#27, I think).  I traded it, so no biggie, but I called to try to figure out why my boxes seem to not match my profile at all.  I moved into my new apartment yesterday - having updated my GB address as soon as we signed the lease so as to not end up in box limbo - and there was a package from GB waiting for me, with #13 in it.  Totally didn't expect that, and it makes me love them more.
> 
> Right now, GB is totally blowing Birchbox out of the water for me, even at double the cost. GB is worth way more than 2 Birchboxes.


 aww that's nice of them!


----------



## liilak (Oct 16, 2012)

I got a Glossybox today too!  I signed up with the NYFW coupon code for 4 boxes for the price of 3 in September.  I thought they meant I would get a 4 month subscription, until December, but apparently it the 4th box meant the July one.  I mean, it's a nice surprise but the July one is not the best out of the bunch.  Guess I'll have to re-subscribe come September.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2012)

What I got.
 




embedded image


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if they're not sending out shipping confirmation emails this month?


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 16, 2012)

I HATE THE SURVEYS! THEY ARE WAY TO LONG! lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I HATE THE SURVEYS! THEY ARE WAY TO LONG! lol


 After the first gb surveys, I just don't do them. The reward is not worth that punishment. It takes way too long to get anything out of them.


----------



## liilak (Oct 16, 2012)

That's weird, didn't everyone get the Alessandro Pedix Heel Rescue Balm in the July Glossybox?


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 16, 2012)

How many points do you get for doing a Glossybox review?


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liilak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's weird, didn't everyone get the Alessandro Pedix Heel Rescue Balm in the July Glossybox?


My thoughts exactly. I'm pretty sure everyone got that item. Is this the regular box or R29 box? I would be surprised we are getting a repeat already.  Oh and this is a US box, not another country?


----------



## JessP (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. I'm pretty sure everyone got that item. Is this the regular box or R29 box? I would be surprised we are getting a repeat already.  Oh and this is a US box, not another country?


 I have the same questions - I think it's weird we haven't received shipping emails yet, so I'm wondering if this isn't a US box?


----------



## liilak (Oct 16, 2012)

It does say "Spa Luxe" and it's in US dollars.  As I said, it's an especially weird repeat since everyone who signed on with the NYFW deal got an extra July box as a bonus so I just got that product today and would be a little disappointed to get it again soon.


----------



## Babs (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liilak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does say "Spa Luxe" and it's in US dollars.  As I said, it's an especially weird repeat since everyone who signed on with the NYFW deal got an extra July box as a bonus so I just got that product today and would be a little disappointed to get it again soon.


 Interesting. I signed up for 3 month with the code COSMO (expires end of this month if anyone is interested) earlier this month and that one claims to come with "extra box of beauty goodies" as opposed to an extra month.


----------



## liilak (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting. I signed up for 3 month with the code COSMO (expires end of this month if anyone is interested) earlier this month and that one claims to come with "extra box of beauty goodies" as opposed to an extra month.


 "NYFW" was supposed to get me an extra month so I was pretty surprised to see it today.  I wonder if you'll also get the July one?  I just subscribed so that worked out well for me.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2012)

It is a US box. I live in Maryland. I did not even get a shipping email so I was shocked to see it on my porch today.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 16, 2012)

There must be two boxes. We definitely already got some of that


----------



## jbro2006 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah - I already got that product and traded it away for something else.  Don't want to have to do it again so soon.  Generally REALLY love GB though.  Post pix?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 16, 2012)

I notice at the bottom of the card in the picture it says "Please don't forget to go online and give us your feedback on your SEPTEMBER box."  This must be an extra box of some sort, as we all got something different for September.


----------



## JessP (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so confused... lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I notice at the bottom of the card in the picture it says "Please don't forget to go online and give us your feedback on your SEPTEMBER box."  This must be an extra box of some sort, as we all got something different for September.


 Or they mentioned it because the surveys went up so late. idk, the card says "spa luxe" which is supposed to be the theme this month.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

If this is this month's box I'm okay with missing it. None of it really speaks to me but that's just because I have SO MUCH STUFF, ahaha.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting. I signed up for 3 month with the code COSMO (expires end of this month if anyone is interested) earlier this month and that one claims to come with "extra box of beauty goodies" as opposed to an extra month.


 Did you sign up for a monthly subscription or a 3 month sub?


----------



## Babs (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or they mentioned it because the surveys went up so late. idk, the card says "spa luxe" which is supposed to be the theme this month.


 They don't proof read their stuff often so it is probably just a typo. They sent a july glossy mag in june, and their august mag had a ton of grammatical errors. 

I did some research because I lack self control...

My guess is that the soap and lipstick/gloss will be full sized. The heel balm is probably the same 1 oz size, and I saw 0.85oz hair mist and 4 oz lotion which will likely be the deluxe sizes. I guess I just ruined the surprise for myself with all my detective work.


----------



## Babs (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you sign up for a monthly subscription or a 3 month sub?


 I think the COSMO code only works for the 3 month sub. I signed up 2 weeks ago and the confirmation page said i should expect my first box in LATE Nov and they also answered someone's question on their fb page saying that an order placed in Oct will start with Nov..... however I got 2 of their usual 2nd week email (and I would hate to have 2 spa boxes because it's not as nice as the previous 2 months). Fingers crossed it's a mistake and I can keep both!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2012)

I signed up in Mid September and was told I would get my first box in October. The card says "Spa Luxe" So it should be the October box. Weird...

Here is a picture of the actual products.

Sorry for the link. I am not sure how to put a picture in the spoiler.

http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/lizardsnladybugs/GBOCT2012-2.jpg


----------



## tulippop (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up in Mid September and was told I would get my first box in October. The card says "Spa Luxe" So it should be the October box. Weird...
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up in Mid September and was told I would get my first box in October. The card says "Spa Luxe" So it should be the October box. Weird...
> 
> ...


----------



## liilak (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the COSMO code only works for the 3 month sub. I signed up 2 weeks ago and the confirmation page said i should expect my first box in LATE Nov and they also answered someone's question on their fb page saying that an order placed in Oct will start with Nov..... however I got 2 of their usual 2nd week email (and I would hate to have 2 spa boxes because it's not as nice as the previous 2 months). Fingers crossed it's a mistake and I can keep both!


 Keep us posted on what goodies the COSMO code comes with?

My 3 month subscription runs out in November, so I might use that code for another 3 month sub.  I would get two Nov boxes of course, but I'm hoping the end of the year boxes will be pretty good, like the UK Christmas one last year.  Of course, I realize i'd be spending $120 in 2 months just on GB... I think I have a problem, lol.


----------



## pride (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up in Mid September and was told I would get my first box in October. The card says "Spa Luxe" So it should be the October box. Weird...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also signed up in mid-September (literally...I signed up on the 15th at night) and I still got the September box...haha how are they doing this?
> 
> Thanks for the pics though...since I'm a new subscriber I guess I won't mind the box if that's what I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I signed up the 19th. Maybe those few days made a difference. I really liked my box A LOT.


----------



## missionista (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Maybe they have box variations and are putting repeats in for new subscribers? That would make sense. I would be surprised if we got repeated items, although I don't know if they specifically state they will not do that. What's funny is when I think of "Spa Luxe," that repeated item is exactly what first came to mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's exactly what I thought. I can't imagine they would send out the same product again, and so soon after it was already sampled.  Maybe those of us who already got that product will get a different product from the same company?


----------



## Babs (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly what I thought. I can't imagine they would send out the same product again, and so soon after it was already sampled.  Maybe those of us who already got that product will get a different product from the same company?


 I have a feeling this box is the regular box since R29 has the hit kit which they already released what products are included. A third variation seems unlikely.


----------



## JessP (Oct 16, 2012)

If I remember correctly, some of us emailed GB regarding the R29 offer and box differences with that deal - GB wrote back that the only difference between the R29 sub and the regular sub would be the November box (which was advertised as the Hit Kit on the R29 site). I wonder of they're changing this and dispersing Hit Kit products throughout? E.g. the Missha BB Cream.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly what I thought. I can't imagine they would send out the same product again, and so soon after it was already sampled.  Maybe those of us who already got that product will get a different product from the same company?


I hope so!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I remember correctly, some of us emailed GB regarding the R29 offer and box differences with that deal - GB wrote back that the only difference between the R29 sub and the regular sub would be the November box (which was advertised as the Hit Kit on the R29 site). I wonder of they're changing this and dispersing Hit Kit products throughout? E.g. the Missha BB Cream.


I wondered this, too. What were the other products in that group? I only remember the Missha being featured, but I know there were others.


----------



## Babs (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wondered this, too. What were the other products in that group? I only remember the Missha being featured, but I know there were others.


 Ah you're right that WAS november. Getting ahead of myself. But here is the link with the hit kit stuff: http://www.refinery29.com/glossybox-exclusive/slideshow#slide-1


----------



## JessP (Oct 17, 2012)

> Ah you're right that WAS november. Getting ahead of myself. But here is the link with the hit kit stuff:Â http://www.refinery29.com/glossybox-exclusive/slideshow#slide-1


 Thanks for refreshing our memories! I couldn't remember either lol. So maybe the full size gift with purchase in the R29 verbiage was the Missha BB Cream.. At any rate, I'm excited for GB even if they have confused the bejeezes out of me with this month's products and shipping times!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah you're right that WAS november. Getting ahead of myself. But here is the link with the hit kit stuff: http://www.refinery29.com/glossybox-exclusive/slideshow#slide-1


Thanks for posting that link. I wonder if we'll see any of these in the October box or if the other four items will all be saved for November? I super confused, too!


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They don't proof read their stuff often so it is probably just a typo. They sent a july glossy mag in june, and their august mag had a ton of grammatical errors.
> 
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm a little confused about the possibility of repeats.  I already feel oddly about the Missha being received by everyone last month when they said it was coming in the November box for the Refinery29 customers.  My gut reaction was that everyone would really be getting the same thing anyway and perhaps they were just distributing everything as they saw fit over the three months.  I don't know, really.  I guess I don't really care so long as I don't end up with a bunch of repeats.  I'm also curious about this mystery "extra free full sized item" that R29 said you got for signing up and how they handle that if they don't try to pass it off as one of the random full sized items in the boxes.

To the person who received the possible repeat item (Ashitude), did you receive that item in a previous box as well or are you a more recent subscriber?


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little confused about the possibility of repeats.  I already feel oddly about the Missha being received by everyone last month when they said it was coming in the November box for the Refinery29 customers.  My gut reaction was that everyone would really be getting the same thing anyway and perhaps they were just distributing everything as they saw fit over the three months.  I don't know, really.  I guess I don't really care so long as I don't end up with a bunch of repeats.  I'm also curious about this mystery "extra free full sized item" that R29 said you got for signing up and how they handle that if they don't try to pass it off as one of the random full sized items in the boxes.
> 
> To the person who received the possible repeat item (Ashitude), did you receive that item in a previous box as well or are you a more recent subscriber?


I am a new Sub, this is my first box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2012)

Hmm, if I get that box, I might be a bit disappointed. Not horribly so, but definitely a little iffy about already receiving repeats, and I'm not sure if I will be interested in the other items or not. I'm curious about the sample sizes.


----------



## JNiccolai (Oct 17, 2012)

it figures i'd join and NOT like most of the stuff in the "spa" kit.  You guys are confusing the heck out of me though with the different boxes and stuff that you're talking about LOL......when will this arrive in our mailboxes?  i paid in SEPTEMBER (the 19th) and still haven't gotten ANY box from glossy yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 17, 2012)

I just did a search to see if anyone else is blogging the box. I ran across 2. They did not have the same stuff as me. Now I am as confused as ever...

Maybe they accidentally gave me a random box and I will get another October box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  A girl can dream!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did a search to see if anyone else is blogging the box. I ran across 2. They did not have the same stuff as me. Now I am as confused as ever...
> 
> Maybe they accidentally gave me a random box and I will get another October box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  A girl can dream!


 links? They could've been other countries and I know some bloggers label them as the next month, so its possible they were September boxes.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> links? They could've been other countries and I know some bloggers label them as the next month, so its possible they were September boxes.


They were UK. Are the boxes different in other countries? I am a GB newb. I know very little about it.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 17, 2012)

Every country has a different box. It's all so confusing!!! Boxes aren't even supposed to be going out right now. The repeat is strange. The rest of the box looks good.

Ashitude could you post a pic of the item so we can see the sizes?


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 17, 2012)

Picture of the products I got. If you go back to page 5, I posted a spoiler with a link to the picture if you wan to see it bigger.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JNiccolai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it figures i'd join and NOT like most of the stuff in the "spa" kit.  You guys are confusing the heck out of me though with the different boxes and stuff that you're talking about LOL......when will this arrive in our mailboxes?  i paid in SEPTEMBER (the 19th) and still haven't gotten ANY box from glossy yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That late in the month, you're likely to not get a box til the October box. Glossyboxes arrive toward the end of the month, I believe they are now trying to ship the third week of the month, so our October glossyboxes should have shipped/will be shipping this week.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Picture of the products I got. If you go back to page 5, I posted a spoiler with a link to the picture if you wan to see it bigger.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every country has a different box. It's all so confusing!!! Boxes aren't even supposed to be going out right now. The repeat is strange. The rest of the box looks good.
> 
> Ashitude could you post a pic of the item so we can see the sizes?


 Why are boxes not supposed to be going out right now? It's the middle of the 3rd week of the month, so it's the right time...

I agree that the repeat is strange. I hope it's an either/or product.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why are boxes not supposed to be going out right now? It's the middle of the 3rd week of the month, so it's the right time...
> ...


They usually send shipping notices. Has anyone gotten one? Maybe I'm the only one that hasn't!!!! I thought they were supposed to be shipping at the end of the week.

The sizes in that box are really nice! I like the whole box except I don't want the repeat. It's a good product but I still have some left from a few months ago!


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 17, 2012)

Just got a shipping notice. They shipped it at the 12th.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tanyamib (Oct 17, 2012)

Just received the shipping notice. Anyone knows how long it takes to reach OR? it's my first box and am so excited!


----------



## mybabyrocks0709 (Oct 17, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice. I wAs sent the 12 and is out for delivery today!


----------



## pride (Oct 17, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice too...and it's apparently delivered as of yesterday. For some reason they shipped it to the old address though...which is strange because I changed my address. They sent me a replacement shampoo from last month and THAT came to my new address, but they still shipped the box to the old address? Why???


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 17, 2012)

I just got my notice too!!!! I'm loci g how it's supposed to be here tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## SugarL (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine is arriving today. I am a new sub. So exciting!!!!  Wish the box is pretty so I can use them as a set of organizer.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm loving it, not loc ing it. The new method of sending shipping notices after they've gone out and are en route is awesome!


----------



## SugarL (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine is arriving today. I am a new sub. So exciting!!!!  Wish the box is pretty so I can use them as a set of organizer.


----------



## teaesse (Oct 17, 2012)

I just received my glossybox yesterday and i got the same exact items as ashitude.  i am new to glossybox and really enjoyed this box, however the carols daughter lotion was the biggest let down.  it smells amazing straight out of the jar, but once applied to skin it turned into this foul powdery super "clean" smelling thing.  stuff like that gives me headaches so i gave it away immediately.  everything else in the box i look forward to using.

btw i got my email today that my glossybox shipped, but i received it yesterday, so the timing is a little off.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teaesse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my glossybox yesterday and i got the same exact items as ashitude.  i am new to glossybox and really enjoyed this box, however the carols daughter lotion was the biggest let down.  it smells amazing straight out of the jar, but once applied to skin it turned into this foul powdery super "clean" smelling thing.  stuff like that gives me headaches so i gave it away immediately.  everything else in the box i look forward to using.
> 
> btw i got my email today that my glossybox shipped, but i received it yesterday, so the timing is a little off.


 I just got my notice to. Guess it is better than stalking the tracking for days. I would totally do that.

I really liked my carols daughter lotion. It smells a bit weird when I put it on but after about a half hour it smells really good on my skin. It was my favorite thing. hehe 

Do the lipstick colors vary box to box?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2012)

Ahhh, no notice for me yet, I hope I get lucky and my box just shows up this week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Oct 17, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today, and it's already in Indiana!


----------



## Souly (Oct 17, 2012)

I got my notice. I should get it friday


----------



## tofnl (Oct 17, 2012)

I got my notice and I am supposed to get it Friday hopefully! My post office likes to deliver things late so hopefully I will get it on time!!


----------



## Babs (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting. I signed up for 3 month with the code COSMO (expires end of this month if anyone is interested) earlier this month and that one claims to come with "extra box of beauty goodies" as opposed to an extra month.





> Originally Posted by *liilak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keep us posted on what goodies the COSMO code comes with?
> 
> My 3 month subscription runs out in November, so I might use that code for another 3 month sub.  I would get two Nov boxes of course, but I'm hoping the end of the year boxes will be pretty good, like the UK Christmas one last year.  Of course, I realize i'd be spending $120 in 2 months just on GB... I think I have a problem, lol.


 I just got the August Pure Luxury box arrive with no notification, no notes or anything. I assume this is the "box of beauty goodies" they are talking about?? I can't complain since this is the best box to date with the Ellis Faas, Illamasqua and truth serum. It seems like for both the NYFW and COSMO codes, they just send out any extra boxes they have sitting around from previous months and I got really lucky. Other subbies got the July box I heard with the get 4 for the price of 3 promo. I guess it's just luck of the draw. COSMO is still good for another 2 weeks but NYFW expired. 

I also got my Oct shipping notice and it was shipped on Monday and will be delivered by the end of the week.


----------



## xheidi (Oct 17, 2012)

does anyone know what they'll have for november? i might try this out if november is good...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 17, 2012)

I was definitely hoping the NYFW code got us an extra box in November. Let down. My dad said I had an extra box before, but I guess that option didn't register. They shipped to my billing address, so I haven't gotten any of my boxes yet. I won't be home until Thanksgiving though. Although I don't like the idea of repeats, I actually liked the heel balm and wouldn't mind another one.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 17, 2012)

I feel like i'm the only one who has yet to get tracking information. Last box my tracking information updated on their website 2 days before I got the email, but this time no dice.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like i'm the only one who has yet to get tracking information. Last box my tracking information updated on their website 2 days before I got the email, but this time no dice.


I have no tracking info and usually I am the first to get a box.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have no tracking info and usually I am the first to get a box.


I haven't received any info yet either.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Oct 17, 2012)

What color is the lipstick/lipgloss??


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

I can't believe people are already getting their boxes! I could be mistaken, but I don't remember ever getting a GB before the last week of the month! I'm all excited now! (And still super confused!)


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got my notice to. Guess it is better than stalking the tracking for days. I would totally do that.
> ...


In the past, makeup items with color choices have varied box to box, yes. They say they try to match your beauty profile, but that has been a debatable point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 17, 2012)

I haven't got tracking. Not even when I check my account.

On the survey note: I do like that they ask if you'd like to try more stuff by a brand, and then give options. I hope that it's taken into account. It'd be nice to see us influence results.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures of your lovely boxes, ladies!


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 17, 2012)

Does glossybox ship UPS or USPS? I can't remember.


----------



## surelyslim (Oct 17, 2012)

> Does glossybox ship UPS or USPS? I can't remember.


 Ends with USPS.


----------



## JessP (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ends with USPS.





> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does glossybox ship UPS or USPS? I can't remember.


 Yep! They ship via Newgistics, who ships the package to a local PO and USPS finishes the delivery. You can also plug in your tracking number into newgistics.com to see shipping progress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have no tracking info and usually I am the first to get a box.


 I'm usually the last to get my box, which is slightly ridiculous since I live in Ct! Once they finally ship it, it usually only takes 3 or 4 days, but I'm always in the last group to be shipped and I'm not sure why! =(


----------



## brio444 (Oct 17, 2012)

Did anyone see this on Facebook?  Looks like we will be getting the Missha again in November.  I hope they send the right shades next time (or we can all just pre-plan to trade... again).  


 Julie Nyhus R29 said this was going to be in the November box, but we got it last month. Will it be repeated or will the box be different than advertised in November?
7 hours ago Â· Like

 


 
GlossyBox.com Julie Nyhus, this is the only product that will be repeated
5 hours ago Â· Like


----------



## brio444 (Oct 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## JessP (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know! I'm going to change my beauty profile so that I hopefully get a wee bit darker of a shade next time.


----------



## jesmari (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow last month I got my box pretty early, the month before that super late. Now I'm guessing it's coming late again, I haven't even received a shipping notification yet.





 

Edit: Just read previous posts. Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ends with USPS.


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RehamMohamed (Oct 17, 2012)

I went online and checked my account order and it said that I paid for the monthly subscription for November but I was billed on the 3rd of October?

does this mean im not getting an october box? cause I was certainly billed for it?


----------



## pride (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone see this on Facebook?  Looks like we will be getting the Missha again in November.  I hope they send the right shades next time (or we can all just pre-plan to trade... again).
> 
> ...


----------



## surelyslim (Oct 17, 2012)

> I went online and checked my account order and it said that I paid for the monthly subscription for November but I was billed on the 3rd of October? does this mean im not getting an october box? cause I was certainly billed for it?


 It'll probably take a little bit to get all the emails out. Alternatively, I think you can check on your account at glossybox.com for tracking.


----------



## surelyslim (Oct 17, 2012)

I just wonder what the longtime subscribers will be receiving! I've been subscribed since June, and missed out on May (woulda loved that GB around the world pamplet) and that April box for bloggers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't mind the heelbalm again (that's been one of my favorite items). My heels were happy, but I'd love the ability to test out another product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RehamMohamed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went online and checked my account order and it said that I paid for the monthly subscription for November but I was billed on the 3rd of October?
> 
> does this mean im not getting an october box? cause I was certainly billed for it?


 I was billed on the 3rd as well (for a 3 month sub)  and it's suppose to start in nov but I got a tracking email from them for it. It usually takes them the whole third week of the month to get all their shipping emails out. And when you sub initially, they bill you right away as oppose to waiting for the second week for monthly folks.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wonder what the longtime subscribers will be receiving! I've been subscribed since June, and missed out on May (woulda loved that GB around the world pamplet) and that April box for bloggers
> 
> 
> ...


 I am pretty easily pleased by these sub boxes in general, even if I won't use anything in a single box or I don't get a color I particularly like... but I must say I would be super disappointed if we had repeated items. I mean, I actually (surprised myself because I) really like the Missha and even the color was a good match. I wouldn't mind receiving a repeat of that, but the concept of repeating items is a big turn-off to me. I am hoping the repeated items are for the newer subbers who never received those items.

I would have loved that May box, too. Glossybox, I knew I loved you before I met you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, random... I have discovered a divine combination in Haagen Daas coffee froyo with added Ghirardelli dark chocolate with sea salt caramel squares. Happy place makes confusion seem better...


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so excited if they do a repeat of the Missha BB creme, I didn't get a chance to try it since I just joined. But I would hate it if it was a sample I had already received.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 17, 2012)

Yay my box is in route!  It has already left Fishers IN, so it just has to go through Sparks then on to SD!  Whoo hoo!  

Also if people get their boxes please post!  The anticipation is too much and I need something to look forward to after my BB debacle!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Oct 17, 2012)

why am i always the last person to receive a shipping #? lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pride (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh...I checked what my box was, and it's the July box with the eyeshadow and lip balm. (and I used the NYFW code).

Does that mean that's my October box now? Because that's what my shipping email said...or will I also get an October box? Guess I'll be emailing them again.

nvm, I get it now...the reference number I got with the tracking number specifically says 'NYFW', so I guess that's it! Well, July was one of the weakest boxes IMO but I guess I can't complain too much since it was "free"...


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 17, 2012)

> why am i always the last person to receive a shipping #? lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You aren't! I haven't received any information for shipping or tracking yet either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xheidi (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone see this on Facebook?  Looks like we will be getting the Missha again in November.  I hope they send the right shades next time (or we can all just pre-plan to trade... again).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> why am i always the last person to receive a shipping #? lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i haven't gotten any tracking info and typically don't.


----------



## xheidi (Oct 17, 2012)

is there any promo codes for glossybox?


----------



## JessP (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, random... I have discovered a divine combination in Haagen Daas coffee froyo with added Ghirardelli dark chocolate with sea salt caramel squares. Happy place makes confusion seem better...


 That. sounds. divine. Yum!


----------



## xheidi (Oct 18, 2012)

just subscribed and took the quiz. i am a light-medium skin tone, but there is not an option for what. which one should i have chosen?


----------



## vugrl (Oct 18, 2012)

If I signed up for GB on Oct 8th, will I be getting an Oct box or would it start in Nov? Also, I just saw the cosmo code and want to resub, should I cancel and resub or can I have 2 accts. under the same name? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xheidi (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I signed up for GB on Oct 8th, will I be getting an Oct box or would it start in Nov? Also, I just saw the cosmo code and want to resub, should I cancel and resub or can I have 2 accts. under the same name? Thanks!


 whats the cosmo code?


----------



## Babs (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> looks like i WILL be subscribing! hopefully i get the right shade, #23.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The Missha is only going to the folks who signed up for the R29 deal. Regular subbies get a different box.


----------



## xheidi (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Missha is only going to the folks who signed up for the R29 deal. Regular subbies get a different box.


 how do you subscribe to the R29 deal? Damn it. -.-


----------



## Babs (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you subscribe to the R29 deal? Damn it. -.-


 It's over already. They had a 3 month deal and a promo for $10 off two months back and they listed all the products in a 'special' november box which included the missha. I didn't get in on that deal so getting a Missha last month was awesome. Unfortunately, I left it in a manhattan hotel so still waiting for the staff to go through their lost and found. Anyone have a #27 they want to trade me for goodies in this month's box??

If you need shade 23, maybe you can set up a trade with someone in the sept thread...


----------



## xheidi (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's over already. They had a 3 month deal and a promo for $10 off two months back and they listed all the products in a 'special' november box which included the missha. I didn't get in on that deal so getting a Missha last month was awesome. Unfortunately, I left it in a manhattan hotel so still watching for the staff to go through their lost and found. Anyone have a #27 they want to trade me for goodies in this month's box??
> 
> If you need shade 23, maybe you can set up a trade with someone people in the sept thread...


 alrighty. thanks for your help.

do you know what's int he november box? i subscribed anyways. i cancelled my myglam and birchbox for it. :


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for letting us know! I'm going to change my beauty profile so that I hopefully get a wee bit darker of a shade next time.


 Ditto.  

So...ladies who got #23, please share what's in your profile?  

(I got #21 and it's close but slightly too pale.  I can make it work with a little Vichy in 25 but would love to get #23 next time.)


----------



## JNiccolai (Oct 18, 2012)

since this month was primarily NO makeup, will next month be more makeup?  This is my first month with Glossy and i'm just not interested in most of the spa products.  I'm sure i'll use them up eventually but i was hoping for something "different"......any hints yet?
Thanks


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JNiccolai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> since this month was primarily NO makeup, will next month be more makeup?  This is my first month with Glossy and i'm just not interested in most of the spa products.  I'm sure i'll use them up eventually but i was hoping for something "different"......any hints yet?
> 
> Thanks


I think there's lipgloss in this month's box, but usually there is at least one makeup item.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JNiccolai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> since this month was primarily NO makeup, will next month be more makeup?  This is my first month with Glossy and i'm just not interested in most of the spa products.  I'm sure i'll use them up eventually but i was hoping for something "different"......any hints yet?
> 
> Thanks


 Not necessarily. Like most of the boxes, this isn't a primarily makeup filled box. I don't think we've ever gotten more than two makeup products in one box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JNiccolai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> since this month was primarily NO makeup, will next month be more makeup?  This is my first month with Glossy and i'm just not interested in most of the spa products.  I'm sure i'll use them up eventually but i was hoping for something "different"......any hints yet?
> 
> Thanks


 Glossybox tends to have a fair mixture, I don't think I'd say they are ever "all" or "mostly" make up. Generally, there is a haircare item, a skincare item, a make up item, etc.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JNiccolai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## PAsh (Oct 18, 2012)

I am excited about the Model Co. lipstick/gloss, looks awesome! Also, the Pedix Heel Balm, my stepdad loved it! Too bad you can't buy it in this country.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 18, 2012)

and i think i will use every thing in the box. loves it!


----------



## vugrl (Oct 18, 2012)

Use the code COSMO to receive an extra box of goodies when you sign up for a 3 month sub. HTH!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 18, 2012)

Still no tracking =( wahhh


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no tracking =( wahhh


 Yep, nothing for me either.


----------



## brio444 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have no tracking and still no September survey.


----------



## JessP (Oct 18, 2012)

> Ditto. Â  So...ladies who got #23, please share what's in your profile? Â  (I got #21 and it's close but slightly too pale. Â I can make it work with a little Vichy in 25 but would love to get #23 next time.)


 I got #23 and has my profile set to medium - had the same problem as you with the #21 (it works but it's slightly too light) so I re-set it to tan. We'll see if it works!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 18, 2012)

I received my gb yesterday. I loved it. I normally get my subscriptions last, so I was surprised to find this in the mail. The lipstick applies very nicely and the color matches me well.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received my gb yesterday. I loved it. I normally get my subscriptions last, so I was surprised to find this in the mail. The lipstick applies very nicely and the color matches me well.


 What color is the gloss? Havent been able to see in any pics what it actually looks like....


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received my gb yesterday. I loved it. I normally get my subscriptions last, so I was surprised to find this in the mail. The lipstick applies very nicely and the color matches me well.


Pics pls! Still no Tracking info at this time.


----------



## Coocabarra (Oct 18, 2012)

No shipping notice in my email or in my GB account......aaahhhh!


----------



## Coocabarra (Oct 18, 2012)

On the upside, I do have my BB order coming today...


----------



## pride (Oct 18, 2012)

Can someone explain the surveys to me? Every time I try to fill one out, it just goes to surveygizmo and asks me to sign up for a 2-week free trial?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 18, 2012)

These are some of the items that came in my box.  The lipstick/gloss is "dusk lipstick" and "striptease" gloss.  There is a little mirror on one side.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 18, 2012)

I got the same lip and gloss colors. My body cream is almond cookie (love it!) and the soap is Blood orange.  I used the soap this morning. About scratched the skin off me. I am not a big fan of loofah tho.



> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no tracking =( wahhh


 You're not alone!


----------



## dotybird (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you also get a repeat of the foot cream?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 18, 2012)

I did not get the ft cream again, but can't remember what other item was there. I may have left the card out in my car- ill post as soon as I verify what that last product was.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're not alone!


 Nope, I still haven't gotten an email or any tracking on their website.

Maybe someone will be able to answer this since it's taking forever for Glossybox's CS to return my email: October's box will be the third and final box in the three month subscription I purchased in August. I want to purchase another 3 month subscription to begin in November (and possibly use the COSMO code), but I don't want to order it too early and end up with two October boxes. When is the right time to order my next 3 month subscription to receive the first box in November?


----------



## Babs (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, I still haven't gotten an email or any tracking on their website.
> ...


 I would say aim for the end of the month right before it expires. Although I have a feeling they might send you an oct one if they have tons left over OR they'll send you one and call it the "extra box of goodies" which the code is supposedly for. But definitely take a screen shot of the confirmation page where it says first shipment is nov xyz. If it helps i saw this on their fb page


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would say aim for the end of the month right before it expires. Although I have a feeling they might send you an oct one if they have tons left over OR they'll send you one and call it the "extra box of goodies" which the code is supposedly for. But definitely take a screen shot of the confirmation page where it says first shipment is nov xyz. If it helps i saw this on their fb page


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittables (Oct 18, 2012)

Really, really, REALLY fast shipping this time around. I'm talking lightning fast. I just barely got my tracking info and it arrived a day or so later. Pretty good. 

The items were just okay this time around for me. I can't believe I resubbed. lol. I was actually hoping to get the Carol's Daughter lotion, but I wound up getting

a duplicate Illamasqua nail polish in "Taint". That's a sleek brown color that would look very flattering on medium-dark skin tones. Does anyone on here want it? If you

have the Carol's Daughter lotion, I'd be more than willing to make a trade. &lt;3 

Without further ado, here's a pic of my loot: 




I'm also willing to accept any purple hued Illamasqua nail polish in trade or red.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe someone will be able to answer this since it's taking forever for Glossybox's CS to return my email: October's box will be the third and final box in the three month subscription I purchased in August. I want to purchase another 3 month subscription to begin in November (and possibly use the COSMO code), but I don't want to order it too early and end up with two October boxes. When is the right time to order my next 3 month subscription to receive the first box in November?





> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would say aim for the end of the month right before it expires. Although I have a feeling they might send you an oct one if they have tons left over OR they'll send you one and call it the "extra box of goodies" which the code is supposedly for. But definitely take a screen shot of the confirmation page where it says first shipment is nov xyz. If it helps i saw this on their fb page


 So I placed my order for my new 3 month subscription and it definitely said the first box will ship in mid-November. I applied code COSMO to it, and it accepted it, but no where ever on the order screen or in my confirmation emails did it mention anything about the COSMO code or any benefit from it, so hopefully it's still valid. Anyone else that used the COSMO code or the NYSF (or whatever it was): did they mention anywhere when you ordered and afterwards that the code included an extra box? To be sure my code was working, I tried the KISS code that included a free lipstick and it gave me an error saying that code was not valid, but it accepted COSMO so fingers crossed that it actually did something.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought a subscription for 6 month, and this is my last month ( October). Do you know if I have to buy another subscription or it is going to be "automatic"?

Thank you!


----------



## Babs (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really, really, REALLY fast shipping this time around. I'm talking lightning fast. I just barely got my tracking info and it arrived a day or so later. Pretty good.
> 
> ...


 WOW you got 4 full size items! Curious..did you get the august pure luxury box? On fb they said the missha is the only repeat which is for R29 nov people but it seems like the heel balm and now the nail polish are repeats. But maybe it's for new subbies who didn't get those boxes.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought a subscription for 6 month, and this is my last month ( October). Do you know if I have to buy another subscription or it is going to be "automatic"?
> 
> Thank you!


 They won't automatically renew your subscription once it ends, you have to buy another one.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm glad that some people are benefiting from their "really fast shipping" this month. I just got my tracking information and there is as yet no movement on my box...*grumbles* =(


----------



## BabyMafalda (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They won't automatically renew your subscription once it ends, you have to buy another one.


Thank you, Katie!

When do you think it is a good time to do it? I don't want two "October boxes"!

Can I apply a code to my new subscription??

(My English is not too good, Sorry!!!)


----------



## PAsh (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, I still haven't gotten an email or any tracking on their website.
> ...


well, i spoke to a GB rep about a month ago, and Nicole (her name) mentioned that normally the cut off date is the 17th, if you want to make it in time for the current month's box. If you want to double check with the rep, try calling early as soon as they're open (i think 9 AM EST). I normally get someone to speak to right away. If not, I hang up and call back again about 2-3 times and normally get someone. Hope this helps.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you, Katie!
> ...


 Read up about 5 posts or so, I just had the same question because I'm in the same situation as my 3 month subscription just expired. I bought another three month subscription just now and it says it won't ship the first box until November (see my screenshot in one of my previous posts). I also applied the code COSMO and it accepted it, but I'm not sure what that means because I just used it after seeing it on here and I think it means we'll get an extra box at some point, but I can't be sure.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> well, i spoke to a GB rep about a month ago, and Nicole (her name) mentioned that normally the cut off date is the 17th, if you want to make it in time for the current month's box. If you want to double check with the rep, try calling early as soon as they're open (i think 9 AM EST). I normally get someone to speak to right away. If not, I hang up and call back again about 2-3 times and normally get someone. Hope this helps.


 Luckily when I placed my order it gave me the estimated ship date of the first box and it was mid-November. Also, when you go on their website it says they are all sold out of October's box so everyone who is buying subscriptions now must be starting in November. Thanks!


----------



## dotybird (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really, really, REALLY fast shipping this time around. I'm talking lightning fast. I just barely got my tracking info and it arrived a day or so later. Pretty good.
> 
> ...


 I am little confused by the repeats.  It seems that:

Everyone (so far) has gotten the 1) lipgloss 2) hair mist and 3) loofah soap and then either the 4) carol's daughter cream or nail polish, and 5) the foot lotion or body oil.


----------



## amidea (Oct 18, 2012)

for those of you who haven't gotten a shipping email yet, i was in the same boat but now i have a tracking number on the website.  so yours might be up too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2012)

I will be so sad if I get the Illamasqua again, maybe to the point of unsubscribing. I absolutely hated it the first time.

I find it disappointing that they are repeating samples already...


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those of you who haven't gotten a shipping email yet, i was in the same boat but now i have a tracking number on the website.  so yours might be up too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Any movement on yours?


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those of you who haven't gotten a shipping email yet, i was in the same boat but now i have a tracking number on the website.  so yours might be up too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooo I checked that earlier this morning and didn't have a tracking number, but just checked again and it's up! I entered it into the USPS website and the only thing stated is that it was picked up by the shipping partner in Kearney, NJ on October 11 - 1 week ago. I'm assuming I'm just going to receive it any day now even though there are no updates.


----------



## Kittables (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be so sad if I get the Illamasqua again, maybe to the point of unsubscribing. I absolutely hated it the first time.
> 
> I find it disappointing that they are repeating samples already...


             Yeah, that's how I felt. It was unfortunate. I think I would have flipped had it been in a different color, but they so "graciously" gave me a double. Um... No thanks. lol

I unsubbed. GB really isn't for me. Especially since MG/Ipsy has really stepped it up.


----------



## fireflyy (Oct 18, 2012)

Ugh, so irritated. I still haven't gotten my birchbox!

I checked the tracking and on the 16th it said my package was "undeliverable" and to contact the seller. What the heck?

I did just recently move, but I updated the shipping address and Ipsy &amp; Love with Food came alright, so I wonder whats going on.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BabyMafalda (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you, Katie!!! I appreciate your help!!!!



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Read up about 5 posts or so, I just had the same question because I'm in the same situation as my 3 month subscription just expired. I bought another three month subscription just now and it says it won't ship the first box until November (see my screenshot in one of my previous posts). I also applied the code COSMO and it accepted it, but I'm not sure what that means because I just used it after seeing it on here and I think it means we'll get an extra box at some point, but I can't be sure.


 Thank you, Pash!



> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, i spoke to a GB rep about a month ago, and Nicole (her name) mentioned that normally the cut off date is the 17th, if you want to make it in time for the current month's box. If you want to double check with the rep, try calling early as soon as they're open (i think 9 AM EST). I normally get someone to speak to right away. If not, I hang up and call back again about 2-3 times and normally get someone. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 18, 2012)

Found my tracking on my account and label was created a whole week ago! "Currently in Transit"


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be so sad if I get the Illamasqua again, maybe to the point of unsubscribing. I absolutely hated it the first time.
> 
> I find it disappointing that they are repeating samples already...


I think only new subscribers are getting the Heel stuff and Illamasqua. I got my box today and I got an

enzyme face peel
in the place of the heel balm. I've been subscribed to every GB since it started and nothing was repeated. I was very happy about that.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think only new subscribers are getting the Heel stuff and Illamasqua. I got my box today and I got an
> ...


What color gloss did you get?


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 18, 2012)

I called and was told that those that got their tracking information today's boxes' shipped yesterday and we should be receiving them saturday...i call bs. I doubt it will be here by sat if tracking information hasn't updated.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's a pic of the sample I got instead of the heel balm.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What color gloss did you get?


I'll upload some pics! Hold on a sec.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 18, 2012)

still no tracking for me, in my account or otherwise. I'm assuming they "forgot" again like they did last month. How do they keep forgetting to send a box  to me when I already gave them the money for a three month sub?? urghhhhh.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are pictures of everything in my box and swatches.
































Plus the enzyme peel I posted earlier.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 18, 2012)

I got my box today and am pretty happy with it.  I really love that they send out such big sizes, it makes my BB look pathetic in comparison.









Only sad that the lipstick melted a little but I am very happy that it's a color I can use instead of the awful dark brown lipstick they were sending out a couple of months ago.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and am pretty happy with it.  I really love that they send out such big sizes, it makes my BB look pathetic in comparison.
> 
> ...


----------



## hippiemama76 (Oct 18, 2012)

I got the same box as *Princess2010, *(my IRL BFF) and I absolutely love it.  The sizes were amazing, and I know I will be using everything I get.  For me, no other box I've seen (and I have memberships to BB and MG/Ipsy, and stalk all the rest) can compare to Glossybox!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm valuing my box around $65-67. Not bad at all. I'll use all these products for sure so it's a great value for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2012)

The sizes look really nice. There are two things I'm excited about, I really hope I get both!

I'm super excited about the Carol's Daughter and the Loofah soap! I will use the hair mist, too. I don't have much interest in the lipstick/gloss, but it will make a really nice gift for my sister. If I get the enzyme peel, that's cool. I have several but they are always useful!


----------



## liilak (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's how I felt. It was unfortunate. I think I would have flipped had it been in a different color, but they so "graciously" gave me a double. Um... No thanks. lol
> ...


 I would email them if I were you- that's so disappointing and we're paying $21/ month for it.  Glossybox CS has been pretty good in my experience. It's really weird that we're getting repeats only a few months since their launch.  I don't think I've ever seen that happen with the UK Glossybox.  

To anyone who is using the "COSMO" code: did you all get the August box as your bonus?  I want to use it but I don't want to risk getting the July one again. 

It's really weird: GB comes across as being really focused on attention to detail but this kind of confusion and vagueness is so amateur.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not sure if there's was any question about the COSMO code, but I got an email back from customer service that it means I'm getting February's box for free (I just bought another 3 month subscription that starts in November).


----------



## tulippop (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, the
> 
> ...


I did the same!  And I have to repeat myself, so happy with GB lately.  The sizes are awesome, the products I've gotten so far the last couple of months have been great and I've used everything.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 18, 2012)

I didn't get any tracking info.. was charged though.  I can't say I'm particularly excited for it.. I'm not much of a spa girl..


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liilak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would email them if I were you- that's so disappointing and we're paying $21/ month for it.  Glossybox CS has been pretty good in my experience. It's really weird that we're getting repeats only a few months since their launch.  I don't think I've ever seen that happen with the UK Glossybox.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is getting a repeat. I've gotten every box and I did not get the heel balm again, there was the other product instead. I'm guessing new subscribers are getting the product we already got and that's fine because it's new to them. It is a good product I still have some left though.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 18, 2012)

Can someone who got their box already clear something up?  The gloss/lipstick thing is it one item or two?  I was looking at pictures people posted and thought it was  a repeat of the lipstick received last month. TIA!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone who got their box already clear something up?  The gloss/lipstick thing is it one item or two?  I was looking at pictures people posted and thought it was  a repeat of the lipstick received last month. TIA!


 It is a double ended single item!


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 18, 2012)

so i'm not getting a box this month i guess since they had issues with my card but i do have a question about the lip gloss/lipstick. how do you use the mirror if it's attached to the side used to applicate? lol


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 18, 2012)

wow dumb moment **apply


----------



## lovepink (Oct 18, 2012)

Woot!  Thanks!  



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is a double ended single item!


----------



## amoeba (Oct 19, 2012)

I wonder if people who put down "dry skin" are the ones who received the heel scrub and the lotion. I would love to get the lotion, but I put combination skin down in my survey. 

Hopefully, my box arrives this weekend so I can stop guessing what is in it!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amoeba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if people who put down "dry skin" are the ones who received the heel scrub and the lotion. I would love to get the lotion, but I put combination skin down in my survey.
> 
> Hopefully, my box arrives this weekend so I can stop guessing what is in it!


I have combination skin in my profile. Got the heal stuff and the lotion.


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

I *think* I should be getting my box today! It was accepted by USPS here in SD early this morning, so hopefully! I haven't even looked at the spoilers this time which is amazing for me lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what mine says, too..but if I track it at newgistics.com , it says "Shipping INformation Received" on the 11th and nothing since then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I don't think it's actually shipped yet.


 Any movement on your box? Mine started moving yesterday.

Event Date Event Time Event Description Location 10/18/2012 05:21 PM In transit Elizabeth, NJ 07206 10/18/2012 04:22 PM In transit Elizabeth, NJ 07206 10/18/2012 05:33 AM Arrived at Shipping Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 10/11/2012 10:33 PM Electronic Shipping Info Received South Kearny, NJ 07032


----------



## CaptainSassy (Oct 19, 2012)

Just checked.. I'm in Atl area and mine has nothing since the 11th saying shipping info received.

I don't expect to get it until the end of month. That's how it's been for the past 5 months.


----------



## jbro2006 (Oct 19, 2012)

ugh.....tracking says my box just left NJ yesterday - I'm in Washington State!  Half the time the pictures of the box have already posted on the facebook page when I get mine.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 19, 2012)

well I still don't have a tracking number


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 19, 2012)

HOLY COW!!!!

So I haven't read any post in the past few pages because I'm only home for about 40 minutes, but I just received my boxes! I got one normal subscription and one r29 sub. I had no idea they were coming!!!!!! Excitement!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I took some pictures and threw them up on my blog but I don't have that much time to figure out inserting images and spoilers till I come home around 11pm.

I'm pretty happy!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Oct 19, 2012)

Estimated Delivery Date

10/19/12-10/23/12
Date Time Description Location 10/15/2012 06:13 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 10/15/2012 05:47 PM Electronic Information Received by USPS   10/15/2012 05:47 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Fishers, IN 46037 10/13/2012 06:51 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 10/12/2012 04:54 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 10/12/2012 05:52 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206 
I don't like being patient! Hurry it up


----------



## Polished10 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked.. I'm in Atl area and mine has nothing since the 11th saying shipping info received.
> 
> I don't expect to get it until the end of month. That's how it's been for the past 5 months.


I'm metro Atlanta as well &amp; I haven't had an update either. Bah hambug!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 19, 2012)

Never received shipping notice, but did get billed this month, so interested to see if anything shows up..


----------



## tessak (Oct 19, 2012)

I never got a shipping notice at all but my box showed up today. I did check my account this morning, though, found the tracking number and it hadn't updated so I was surprised to see the box on my porch.  I did not get the repeat July item even though I was not a subscriber then. Unfortunately my box was missing an item. I called and Glossybox is shipping me a new one.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Never received shipping notice, but did get billed this month, so interested to see if anything shows up..


Log into your account, click Orders, click view order...you should see the tracking code on that page...I have been able to track mine which is in route and I also never received a tracking e-mail.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 19, 2012)

My box arrived today. I am a new subscriber, this was only my 2nd GlossyBox. I did NOT get the foot cream, I got a sample size (.025) of the Enyzme Peel instead. Must say I am disappointed with this box...overall it's not up to the GB standards.


----------



## amidea (Oct 19, 2012)

i got my box today as well, despite no shipping email and no movement on the tracking number online until today (possibly last night, i can't remember).  this is only my second box and i got the heel balm and carols daughter (and i have combo skin).  does the duo really cost $39?  has anyone tried it yet (aside from arm swatches)?


----------



## Babs (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my box today as well, despite no shipping email and no movement on the tracking number online until today (possibly last night, i can't remember).  this is only my second box and i got the heel balm and carols daughter (and i have combo skin).  does the duo really cost $39?  has anyone tried it yet (aside from arm swatches)?


 It's a really nice warm nude pink. Smells like strawberries and moisturizing. Works well with my NC30 Mac skin. 

I got a repeat :-( in the same color from 2 months ago: Radium. WHYYY ILLAMASQUA. WHY!! No one likes that color....and lucky me I have TWO. tears


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my box today as well, despite no shipping email and no movement on the tracking number online until today (possibly last night, i can't remember).  this is only my second box and i got the heel balm and carols daughter (and i have combo skin).  does the duo really cost $39?  has anyone tried it yet (aside from arm swatches)?


I'm a big fan of the lipstick and gloss. I've been wearing it the last two days. It works well with my coloring.


----------



## nkjm (Oct 19, 2012)

No shipping info but I'm excited about this months box!!

ALSO, to anyone who got Missha #27 last month...what was your profile info??? Tanned? Dark? I had put medium &amp; combination skin, and somehow ended up with #23 which was wayyyyy too light and pink for me. If I get another..idk what I'd do with it.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 19, 2012)

Got my box today!  No repeats for me and I have subscribed since the begining!  While this was not my idea of a "spa luxe" box I like everything and will use it!


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

Mine is the same as Jenn's! Looooove it!





I also had to post this pic as well because I'm so giddy about it lol! Today was a fantastic mail day!

(And sorry, for some reason it keeps rotating the image!)


----------



## lovepink (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow that is an awesome mail day!  I'm jealous!  Hopefully my mailbox looks like that Monday! 







> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is the same as Jenn's! Looooove it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Souly (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is the same as Jenn's! Looooove it!
> 
> ...


 What a awesome mail day! Mine is coming tomorrow - can't wait!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is the same as Jenn's! Looooove it!
> 
> ...


Best. Mail day. EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 19, 2012)

Omg that's like my mail dream day.., what did you get from pop up pantry... I'm still trying to decide...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is the same as Jenn's! Looooove it!
> 
> ...


 Christmas in October!! Woot!


----------



## amoeba (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow that looks like a good Friday!

I just got my box today and didn't get the enzyme peel, but got everything else I wanted. I won't get too picky with them since I did use the refinery deal and so far everything has been usable. I'm just glad I didn't get one of those dreaded nail polishes


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow that is an awesome mail day!  I'm jealous!  Hopefully my mailbox looks like that Monday! 




Fingers crossed for you hehe! I think I may have an addiction - although, at least the Pop Up Pantry package, sample from Target (Dove deodorant), and BzzKit were free, so there's that lol.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Best. Mail day. EVER!!!!!!!!!


 I know! I was totally like a little kid opening presents lol!

 


> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a awesome mail day! Mine is coming tomorrow - can't wait!


 Yay! Packages in the mail are the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg that's like my mail dream day.., what did you get from pop up pantry... I'm still trying to decide...


 I got the Stuffed Peppers! I figured they'd reheat well, and the appetizer and dessert looked good, too (Mixed Greens Tart and a Blueberry Tart).



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Christmas in October!! Woot!


 It certainly was like Christmas! I don't think my apartment leasing office was very happy lol. They called me today to let me know I had packages which they normally don't do haha. Ah well!


----------



## missionista (Oct 19, 2012)

Got my box today too!  Same as Jenn's.  A good mail day, but nowhere near as exciting as Jess P's!

Overall, I'm happy with the box.  I am interested in trying the enzyme peel and the Carol's daughter stuff.  I wouldn't have chosen the hair stuff, but will try it and see what happens.  I like the color of the lipstick/gloss, but I think the packaging is very poorly designed in terms of the mirror placement.   Also, the lipstick side was a little dinged--the top had come off in the box.  The only thing I am not into is the loofah soap; I have SO MUCH soap already, including exfoliating soap.  This will go to trade.


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amoeba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that looks like a good Friday!
> 
> I just got my box today and didn't get the enzyme peel, but got everything else I wanted. I won't get too picky with them since I did use the refinery deal and so far everything has been usable. I'm just glad I didn't get one of those dreaded nail polishes





> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today too!  Same as Jenn's.  A good mail day, but nowhere near as exciting as Jess P's!
> 
> Overall, I'm happy with the box.  I am interested in trying the enzyme peel and the Carol's daughter stuff.  I wouldn't have chosen the hair stuff, but will try it and see what happens.  I like the color of the lipstick/gloss, but I think the packaging is very poorly designed in terms of the mirror placement.   Also, the lipstick side was a little dinged--the top had come off in the box.  The only thing I am not into is the loofah soap; I have SO MUCH soap already, including exfoliating soap.  This will go to trade.


 Certainly was a great (and rare!) mail day, hence why I had to take a pic to document it lol. What'd you ladies think of the lipgloss (minus the mirror placement)? I absolutely love the scent!


----------



## AngiexR (Oct 19, 2012)

I got mine today too! I have to wait until Monday to open it for my unboxing video. haha beauty blogger problems.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 19, 2012)

In regards to some earlier posts about the Missha BB cream::

Regular Account:: Medium:: Missha #23

R29 Account:: Light:: Missha #13

Instead of #21 they sent me the lightest shade... lol I traded with someone to get the right shade. If I get another one I'm going to pass it off to my mom lol

My Boxes for October::

This was my normal account that I subscribe month to month::









This is my r29 box. I got the heel cream but this account was created under a different email/new account. So I don't mind. It's not a repeat in their system.









The GlossyMag is back lol.





I've noticed we got variations in the Shea Souffle by Carol's Daughter and the Loofa Soap. But I got the same lipglosses?

Maybe we should list which ones we got??

Carol's Daughter:: Almond Cookie/Ecstacy

Loofa Soap:: Blood Orange/Peppermint &lt;- not excited about this... I don't really like minty body products (unless it's toothpaste) I still haven't touched by Shea Terra thing because I got it in Menthe Cardonum...

Also now I have 3 of the bamboo shine sprays because I already got one from a Sephora... lol.

I should start a trade list. lol.
I didn't get any shipment emails. It was a total surprise getting them today AND being home for break when they hit my doorstep. It was like magic!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## amidea (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In regards to some earlier posts about the Missha BB cream::
> 
> ...


 has anyone gotten something other than dusk/striptease for the duo?


----------



## missionista (Oct 20, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked.. I'm in Atl area and mine has nothing since the 11th saying shipping info received.
> 
> I don't expect to get it until the end of month. That's how it's been for the past 5 months.





> Originally Posted by *Polished10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm metro Atlanta as well &amp; I haven't had an update either. Bah hambug!


Me too.  I've been getting my boxes later as well.  Not worried.  Just excited to see what's coming.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a really nice warm nude pink. Smells like strawberries and moisturizing. Works well with my NC30 Mac skin.
> 
> I got a repeat :-( in the same color from 2 months ago: Radium. WHYYY ILLAMASQUA. WHY!! No one likes that color....and lucky me I have TWO. tears


 Oh no...that nail color's a hard color to pull off.  And to get two, I wonder if you contact Glossybox, what they'd do.  You shouldn't have gotten the same color!


----------



## Babs (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no...that nail color's a hard color to pull off.  And to get two, I wonder if you contact Glossybox, what they'd do.  You shouldn't have gotten the same color!


 I'm trying to be chipper since I got 4 full size items in my box and I doubt they would do anything. 

Question for the R29 subbies: That sub is for Sept, Oct Nov but I know a few people were lucky enough to get the August box by mistake. What did GB do about that?


----------



## anlyber (Oct 20, 2012)

For anyone that did the NYFW deal that got the July box this month, do you show that you are getting an October box too?  My GB account labels the box shipped as October but what I got was the July.  I don't have any other boxes listed to ship out to me.

Thanks!


----------



## birchhughes (Oct 20, 2012)

I got the NYFW deal and got July box a few weeks ago and my Oct box came today. It had the heel cream again as a repeat for me. I really liked it though so I am ok with it.


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is the same as Jenn's! Looooove it!
> 
> ...


 Wow, don't you love these mail days! I had one like this, this week and it was so awesome! After a rough couple of days of dealing with all the "politics" of teaching Special Education, it was what I needed!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 20, 2012)

Well the mail came today..still no box =(


----------



## unique180 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi all,

Just received my box and am disappointed honestly. The lipstick+gloss are ridiculous for my skin tone and have a mirror on them that you cannot use while applying the lipstick/gloss. What's the point of that?!

Also, I am not so happy with my feet/heel balm. I have no problem with my heels and why would I take care of them even more now in winter months. Wish I had the face peel.

If anyone's interested in the heel balm and wants to trade it for the enzyme facial peel, do let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, I tried the lipstick duo...and it's nicer than I expected. It's a very neutral warm brown (with peach tones), and the feel of the lipstick is fantastic!

I have blonde hair and medium skin tone btw, I usually don't wear brownish shades, but this one seems to work. Enjoy!


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 20, 2012)

Got Mine today :]


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *unique180* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also, I am not so happy with my feet/heel balm. I have no problem with my heels and why would I take care of them even more now in winter months. Wish I had the face peel.
> ...


 The enzyme peel isn't that great and it's a small sample (.025) so you really aren't missing much!


----------



## unique180 (Oct 20, 2012)

That tiny?! GB really disappointed me this month. I hope they are reading this. 

Still, I think for someone with combo troubled skin, I would have expected something for my face on a spa day. No? And what's up with nudes/neutrals for olive/tanned skin?


----------



## liilak (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah I'm pretty disappointed with this month's too.  I would never in a million years actually go out and buy the products I got, especially that $38 (!?) lipstick gloss thing which frankly isn't any better than the Glossybox lipstick last month.


----------



## pride (Oct 20, 2012)

Got my box today! I agree shipping was super fast, they shipped on the 18th and it got here today. I got the heel cream repeat, maybe because I'm technically a new subscriber, but I got it in the July box they sent with the NYFW code. 

I dunno...I kinda like this month's box. Not super exciting but I think I'll actually use everything.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today! I agree shipping was super fast, they shipped on the 18th and it got here today. I got the heel cream repeat, maybe because I'm technically a new subscriber, but I got it in the July box they sent with the NYFW code.
> 
> I dunno...I kinda like this month's box. Not super exciting but I think I'll actually use everything.


 My box hasn't arrived (but it looks very likely it'll appear Monday - which is fast for Glossybox!) - but I agree.  Maybe not _super-duper_ exciting, but all things I'll use and enjoy.  Overall, most products seem like good sizes too!

I'm half hoping I get a repeat on the heel balm since I'm not getting R29 boxes.  Glossybox might see that as a separate subscription and send the repeat (maybe?). I really liked it and you can't purchase that brand in the US as of yet.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I had never used a foot cream/heel balm before but I thought it had nice results.  So nice, that when I made my recent Drugstore.com order (to use my cash-back I accrued) that I stocked up on Caswell-Massey Foot Comfort Creme at $3.50 a pop to get free shipping.  (That brand was also sampled by Glossybox and I liked them!)

I'd be happy with the face enzyme but I DO NOT want another polish from that Llama company.  I did not like the formula AT ALL and the colors were only "meh" to me.  If I get a repeat nail polish, I may write Glossybox to see if I can get something new since I already received that.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 20, 2012)

I really really liked the polish!  I thought the formula is great, it stayed in my nails for over a week (that doesn't even happen when I do gel polish).  I think it actually lasted 2 weeks for me because I painted over the Illamasqua (or however it is spelled) after wearing it for a week with color club (which always chips like the next day) and that lasted about a week.  I'm willing to trade for them!


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really really liked the polish!  I thought the formula is great, it stayed in my nails for over a week (that doesn't even happen when I do gel polish).  I think it actually lasted 2 weeks for me because I painted over the Illamasqua (or however it is spelled) after wearing it for a week with color club (which always chips like the next day) and that lasted about a week.  I'm willing to trade for them!


 If you cover shipping, I will send you my Illamasqua in Purity (if you want it).  It's the light peach.  It was used once, but I won't use it again because the formula did not work for me.

It didn't chip but was I hated how it applied - and it's not a flattering color on me.  I do the best w/Zoya's formula.  OPI I can work with, but I love how Zoya's apply and their brushes by far.

PM me if you're interested.  I have so much extra shizz I'm happy to just move it along (vs. trading - unless you have that Ofra eyebrow brush.  I'd love another of those...)


----------



## lolitam (Oct 20, 2012)

I absolutely ADORE Illamasqua polishes and I wasn't subscribed for the month they sent them out, so I'm hoping one day they will send more of those out.  I'll admit the Chartreuse-ish color is probably hard for most people to even_ want _to pull off (although my oldest daughter would probably have loved it. Esp. for Halloween, as she is an 80s punk rocker and the polish looks to be the same color as her tights)    Too bad they didn't send out their "rubber" finish polishes, those are so cool.

Anyway, I'm patiently waiting for my box... or impatiently, since it will probablyl take forever to get here like last month.  But almost everything I've seen in the pics and spoilers looks interesting to me.  Maybe not quite as wonderful as October, but still well worth the cost for me.

How many of you got the Illamasqua polish this month and what type of skin did you put down for your beauty profile?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you cover shipping, I will send you my Illamasqua in Purity (if you want it).  It's the light peach.  It was used once, but I won't use it again because the formula did not work for me.
> 
> ...


 AWESOME!


----------



## Souly (Oct 20, 2012)

I got the same box as Dalisay but got purity again. Think I should say something? A little bummed I didn't get carole's daughter.


----------



## liilak (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today! I agree shipping was super fast, they shipped on the 18th and it got here today. I got the heel cream repeat, maybe because I'm technically a new subscriber, but I got it in the July box they sent with the NYFW code.
> 
> I dunno...I kinda like this month's box. Not super exciting but I think I'll actually use everything.


 Actually after actually using everything, I changed my mind about this month's box: I used the loofah soap and really liked it: I got it in peppermint but I think I might purchase the blood orange in the future.  The enzyme thing didn't work for me at all, and the lipstick of the duo thingie is something I'd use although the packaging is a big wtf.  I really appreciate the diversity of the products they have.

For those who used the NYFW code who are still waiting on their box and got an earlier box this month: I just got mine today without a delivery confirmation emailed to me at all.


----------



## Dots (Oct 20, 2012)

I just got my box. It's not like the other months but seems nice...a little different but that's almost a good thing. The Orange Loofah seems nice to use on my heels as they tend to get rough. The Carol's Daughter doesn't smell like the scent that is listed but seems pretty moisturizing, I look forward to trying it out. The lipstick shade seems quite pretty and should work well for me.


----------



## jesmari (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping info but I'm excited about this months box!!
> 
> ALSO, to anyone who got Missha #27 last month...what was your profile info??? Tanned? Dark? I had put medium &amp; combination skin, and somehow ended up with #23 which was wayyyyy too light and pink for me. If I get another..idk what I'd do with it.


I second this.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same box as Dalisay but got purity again. Think I should say something? A little bummed I didn't get carole's daughter.


 So they definitely are sending repeats. I will be so disappointed if I get Illamasqua again..ESPECIALLY purity.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely ADORE Illamasqua polishes and I wasn't subscribed for the month they sent them out, so I'm hoping one day they will send more of those out.  I'll admit the Chartreuse-ish color is probably hard for most people to even_ want _to pull off (although my oldest daughter would probably have loved it. Esp. for Halloween, as she is an 80s punk rocker and the polish looks to be the same color as her tights)    Too bad they didn't send out their "rubber" finish polishes, those are so cool.
> 
> ...


 If I get the polish in my box, I'd be happy to trade it for something! I hated it last time.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liilak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty disappointed with this month's too.  I would never in a million years actually go out and buy the products I got, especially that $38 (!?) lipstick gloss thing which frankly isn't any better than the Glossybox lipstick last month.


 agree...a real disappointment. The Carol's Daughter soufflÃ© smells horrific!!!! It's sickeningly sweet. Overall, not a box up to GB standards...or mine.


----------



## pookiebear81 (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping info but I'm excited about this months box!!
> 
> ALSO, to anyone who got Missha #27 last month...what was your profile info??? Tanned? Dark? I had put medium &amp; combination skin, and somehow ended up with #23 which was wayyyyy too light and pink for me. If I get another..idk what I'd do with it.


 I didn't get #27, but I got the darkest shade #31. My profile was "light" and "combination" so the lightest shade #13 would have been great for me. I emailed them about it, but of course they apologized and recommended I use it for bronzer or mix it with a foundation to make it lighter. It's too dark for me to use as a bronzer and I would think mixing it with a foundation would remove all the benefits of using a BB cream. It was nice getting a full size BB cream, but what's the point if you can't use it.


----------



## pride (Oct 21, 2012)

Aw, I was just coming to post that I kind of love the souffle. I got the Ecstasy one and I think is smells sooo good...I went online to the website afterwards and looked at all of the different scents they had and they all sounded great to me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw, I was just coming to post that I kind of love the souffle. I got the Ecstasy one and I think is smells sooo good...I went online to the website afterwards and looked at all of the different scents they had and they all sounded great to me.


 What does the Ecstasy one smell like? I have seen that one and Almond Cookie received so far.


----------



## JessP (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, don't you love these mail days! I had one like this, this week and it was so awesome! After a rough couple of days of dealing with all the "politics" of teaching Special Education, it was what I needed!


 Haha they're the best! Definitely a picker-upper so I'm glad you had one, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2012)

Blah, I still haven't actually received a shipping notice, and the tracking number on the site still just says "Electronic Shipping Info Received" on the 11th. UGHHH. I'm getting impatient!


----------



## pride (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What does the Ecstasy one smell like? I have seen that one and Almond Cookie received so far.


 It says "Sugared Strawberry, Island Mango, Egyptian Musk." It's definitely very sweet smelling but I love it.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw, I was just coming to post that I kind of love the souffle. I got the Ecstasy one and I think is smells sooo good...I went online to the website afterwards and looked at all of the different scents they had and they all sounded great to me.


I REALLY like Ecstasy too. The container is so big! It should last a long time.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 21, 2012)

Another note, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the

loofah soap!
It feels like LUSH's Big Buffy! Love the scent Secret Garden and love the way it feels.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blah, I still haven't actually received a shipping notice, and the tracking number on the site still just says "Electronic Shipping Info Received" on the 11th. UGHHH. I'm getting impatient!


 Same. No email was actually sent and the shipping information I received from their site just says "picked up by shipping partner." this is slightly ridiculous


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same. No email was actually sent and the shipping information I received from their site just says "picked up by shipping partner." this is slightly ridiculous


 If it makes you feel any better, I still don't have a shipping number anywhere to be found.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine came in yesterday. I didn't expect it until Monday morning...it came a lot faster this month! Yay!

I'm so glad I received Carol's Daughter cream...I would've thrown my box out the window without it. 




 Also tried the loofa - smelled great! The peel didn't really work at all (maybe my face was already clean...?) I didn't try the hair mist or lip wear and will probably give them away. 



 Overall, pretty decent box. I like two of the items so no big disappointment there - plus, it actually came in October!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get so frustrated when everyone else starts getting their boxes and mine hasn't even shipped...so of course it happens to me ALL THE TIME.


 yup me too...i always feel like I'm the last to receive my boxes, which is always ridiculous since i live in frigin ct!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 22, 2012)

My hasn't moved since 10/11 in South Freaking Kearny!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 22, 2012)

On a side note: The surveys... OMG they're so boring. I kept dozing off... I literally fell asleep last night and work up just now and I was sad I was only half way through reviewing the conditioner... D:

Why so boring Glossybox?!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 22, 2012)

Also: I have a peppermint loofa soap, would anyone like to trade their secret garden for it? Or if you received the Basq, I can trade the hair stuff AND the loofa soap for it. I don't like mint body stuff.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get so frustrated when everyone else starts getting their boxes and mine hasn't even shipped...so of course it happens to me ALL THE TIME.


 Yeah last month they "forgot" to send me my box, so they fedexed it to me because I waited too long to email. This month I tried to nip it in the bud by emailing when everyone else got their tracking, they told me "my order was processed and I'd receive a tracking number soon". Still nothing...Ughhhh I want to love you glossybox because the boxes are SO good but damn, could actually send me my box when I prepay for 3 months at a time?


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 22, 2012)

My box finally left the shipping partner facility this morning, now I would really be interested in finding out why they held onto it for 4 days as they usually receive it in the morning and it goes out in the afternoon. So why did they hold it?


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah last month they "forgot" to send me my box, so they fedexed it to me because I waited too long to email. This month I tried to nip it in the bud by emailing when everyone else got their tracking, they told me "my order was processed and I'd receive a tracking number soon". Still nothing...Ughhhh I want to love you glossybox because the boxes are SO good but damn, could actually send me my box when I prepay for 3 months at a time?


Never received a tracking number but I know I get my box today.

Used the tracking number from my account when I logged in.


----------



## amidea (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same. No email was actually sent and the shipping information I received from their site just says "picked up by shipping partner." this is slightly ridiculous


 i never got my shipping email and my tracking info said "picked up by shipping partner" until about a week later when it was suddenly completely updated and out for delivery... so even if it' hasn't updated hopefully you're getting yours soon!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Never received a tracking number but I know I get my box today.
> ...


 Yeah, the tracking number in there is still from august. :|


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 22, 2012)

I received mine and I'm really happy with it. This might be the best one yet although I haven't been disappointed with any of the other boxes either. I love the packaging too.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 22, 2012)

Am I the only one so far to receive the Carol's Daughter in Coconut? A little out of season, but it smells very nice. I got the loofah in Secret Garden and it's probably my least favorite item. I'm not a big fan of glycerin soaps and the loofah is really rough for me, like almost unbearable. I also received the hair shine, heel cream, and lipstick/gloss. I put the unopened lipstick up on my trade list if anyone is interested.


----------



## annieha10 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one so far to receive the Carol's Daughter in Coconut? A little out of season, but it smells very nice. I got the loofah in Secret Garden and it's probably my least favorite item. I'm not a big fan of glycerin soaps and the loofah is really rough for me, like almost unbearable. I also received the hair shine, heel cream, and lipstick/gloss. I put the unopened lipstick up on my trade list if anyone is interested.


 I got coconut. It does smell very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hasn't moved since 10/11 in South Freaking Kearny!


 Then several of our boxes are out playing together!

If I track it at USPS, it says "Picked up by shipping partner", but if I track it at Newgistics, it says "Electronic Shipping INfo Received" so I don't even think it's really shipped!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Then several of our boxes are out playing together!
> ...


 so I got anxious and called USPS to find out if they had any information. According to them glossy pays less for shipping and as such the boxes don't always get scanned. I was told the boxes could be out for shipping and they would have no idea. They usually get scanned, but sometimes are not. So basically they know nothing -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngiexR (Oct 22, 2012)

I really like my GB, but I'm not sure about the muddy nail polish color in Taint. I've been dying to try Illamasqua polishes. I just can't see this color being very flattering.


----------



## mishtastic (Oct 22, 2012)

I also got this box... at first I thought the best part was the lipstick, but then I tried the Carol's Daughter lotion. OMG it's so amazing. Your skin gets so smooth and moisturized after one application!



> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got my box!

Same box with Face peal and loofah was Peppermint.

I like the double ended gloss but not fond of the colors.  But overall will use everything else. Carols Daughter Lotion is an amazing size!

So funny I got my tracking number after I got my box....lol


----------



## katzenstern (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like a really good box! 



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got this box... at first I thought the best part was the lipstick, but then I tried the Carol's Daughter lotion. OMG it's so amazing. Your skin gets so smooth and moisturized after one application!
> 
> ...


----------



## jesmari (Oct 22, 2012)

Still haven't received my box, but did just get a shipping notification saying it will be here the 25th.



This was my last month of my three month sub so I just bought another one using the code COSMO you ladies shared. It says my first box will ship in November so fingers crossed I don't get any repeat boxes! The only thing is, all it said was that the code was applied at checkout. It didn't really specify when I would get that extra beauty bag or even say anything on the invoice about it. So I really hope I get something with the code!


----------



## amidea (Oct 22, 2012)

just got my shipping email from glossybox!  except that i got my box last week...


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got my shipping email from glossybox!  except that i got my box last week...


 HAHA! Me too!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still haven't received my box, but did just get a shipping notification saying it will be here the 25th.
> 
> ...


 I'm in the same exact situation, my last box of my 3 month sub was this month. I purchased another 3 month sub last week using COSMO and it didn't say anything about it other than it was applied, so I emailed them and they told me my first box comes in November and my February box will be free of charge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 22, 2012)

I wonder if there is a way to purchase the 3 month sub using the Cosmo offer, but not have it begin until December (since I have a Nov R29 box coming)...

Of course, they'll probably be another promo by then so...ho hum.


----------



## Babs (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to purchase the 3 month sub using the Cosmo offer, but not have it begin until December (since I have a Nov R29 box coming)...
> 
> Of course, they'll probably be another promo by then so...ho hum.


 Supposedly, the R29 will be getting the Hit Kit and the rest of us regular folks will be getitng something completely different. In case this helps..


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 22, 2012)

When does the Cosmo code end?


----------



## Babs (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When does the Cosmo code end?


 oct 31st


----------



## jesmari (Oct 22, 2012)

OOh! Okay good to know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 22, 2012)

My box was supposed to come today, but becuse the shippin facilty held my box for 4 days (glossybox is calling them to find out why since they usually ship that out immediately after they receive it), I am probably not getting it till friday. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to purchase the 3 month sub using the Cosmo offer, but not have it begin until December (since I have a Nov R29 box coming)...
> 
> Of course, they'll probably be another promo by then so...ho hum.


 haha i was wondering the same thing... are there codes like this relatively frequently?


----------



## lovepink (Oct 22, 2012)

I got coconut also!



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one so far to receive the Carol's Daughter in Coconut? A little out of season, but it smells very nice. I got the loofah in Secret Garden and it's probably my least favorite item. I'm not a big fan of glycerin soaps and the loofah is really rough for me, like almost unbearable. I also received the hair shine, heel cream, and lipstick/gloss. I put the unopened lipstick up on my trade list if anyone is interested.


----------



## RehamMohamed (Oct 22, 2012)

i still dont have any tracking information!! i emailed them saturday and they still havent got back to me. i was billed on october 3rd. what should i do?


----------



## nkjm (Oct 22, 2012)

no tracking info yet....glosssybox why are you doing this to me??????


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Supposedly, the R29 will be getting the Hit Kit and the rest of us regular folks will be getitng something completely different. In case this helps..


 Yeah...the hoarder in me says "GET TWO BOXES IN NOVEMBER! Mwuahahaha."  But I have extras/samples coming out of my ears so probably best to keep it at one box/month.  :-D

And by one box, I mean one box of Glossybox, one box of Birchbox, and maybe I'll keep my Ipsy sub going thru January since they said they're going to be awesome... And if TestTube or TotalBeauty come out with a good set, one box from them too!

(I need help.)


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RehamMohamed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i still dont have any tracking information!! i emailed them saturday and they still havent got back to me. i was billed on october 3rd. what should i do?


 I don't have any either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought a 3 month starting in August.


----------



## pride (Oct 22, 2012)

I want to sign up with the COSMO code too...I thought the NYFW code would give an extra month, not a box from a previous month. Don't know if I can justify the two November boxes though. Eh.


----------



## Babs (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah...the hoarder in me says "GET TWO BOXES IN NOVEMBER! Mwuahahaha."  But I have extras/samples coming out of my ears so probably best to keep it at one box/month.  :-D
> 
> ...


 I'm right there with you..only I have beauty army coming in instead of TT/TB. And I'm going to keep ipsy through the holidays as well. Why not, its the holidays right?


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm right there with you..only I have beauty army coming in instead of TT/TB. And I'm going to keep ipsy through the holidays as well. Why not, its the holidays right?





> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah...the hoarder in me says "GET TWO BOXES IN NOVEMBER! Mwuahahaha."  But I have extras/samples coming out of my ears so probably best to keep it at one box/month.  :-D
> 
> ...


 think i'm cancelling Glossybox after this month and trying Ipsy. while the samples are good size, if i can't use them, it's a waste. makeup for me is much more useful and Ipsy is 1/2 the cost. of course, the customer service issues and pack-mule shipping service make it easy to drop GB. i still have BB and SS, along with the occasional TT and TB collection, of course.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am thinking about canceling to try out PopSugar!


 i had the same thought but reconsidered after seeing the Oct box and because it would appear the subs are sold out until the December box?!


----------



## JessP (Oct 22, 2012)

> I am thinking about canceling to try out PopSugar!


 I love Popsugar! And they often have coupon codes so definitely check out their FB page. I know November is sold out but maybe you can get in for December! PS sorry for being an enabler lol. ETA Popsugar and GB are my faves, which may mean it may be time to bump BB..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 23, 2012)

I finally got my tracking email today, granted the box has been in transit since the 11th, and the tracking #'s been on the website for a bit now. I wonder if they're purposefully waiting on the emails since Newgistics is the equivalent of carrier pigeon so that we're not disappointed when the scheduled delivery date is 2 weeks from when the ship date was.


----------



## amoeba (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm right there with you..only I have beauty army coming in instead of TT/TB. And I'm going to keep ipsy through the holidays as well. Why not, its the holidays right?


 How do you like Beauty Army? I'm thinking about starting up that one because it's looked pretty amazing so far. I'm tempted to sign up for that one and Testtube


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 23, 2012)

errgh, they sent my box to my billing address even though my addresses are correct in my account.

I emailed them, but will definitely call them tomorrow

I just got back from Orange County and had all my boxes waiting for me, but not Glossybox,  I was sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AsianGirl (Oct 23, 2012)

I received my box on Saturday, and just got the Tracking email yesterday.

So for those who are waiting for Box/email, perhaps you'll get your box before the shipping notification.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 23, 2012)

You guys talking about all these boxes! I already get GB, BB, Sample Society, and Ipsy. Now I am going to go look at the others. My husband is going to give me the look that lets me know I am going a bit insane.  I am blaming all of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 23, 2012)

Alright, my impatience is turning into annoyance. Whatever happened to "we ship by the 3rd week of the month"? People started getting their boxes on the 17th...almost a week later many of us haven't even gotten shipping information. Ridiculous.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 23, 2012)

I received a defective lipgloss duo from GB a couple mos ago, and e-mailed them about it.  One side is busted, so the product seeps out.  I received a response from them (I asked if they could replace the gloss, which is full).  They said:

Thank you for your email. At this time we cannot offer replacements for the Senna Lipgloss.

Kind regards,

The GLOSSYBOX Team

So, hopefully no one ever receives a defective product in their boxes, because if you do, there isn't anything you can do about it!  I'll stay with them anyway, because I do like the boxes, but I'm disappointed with their customer svc.  I did contact Senna afterwards, and they are willing to replace it if I mail it back to them, which I plan on doing this week.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a defective lipgloss duo from GB a couple mos ago, and e-mailed them about it.  One side is busted, so the product seeps out.  I received a response from them (I asked if they could replace the gloss, which is full).  They said:
> 
> ...


 I wonder if they only have so many extras before running out, or if they send them back to the company who provided the samples after a certain timeframe. I was one of the ones who had received the busted Glossybox lipstick in September's box and had emailed fairly soon after receiving it and they sent out a replacement within a week or so.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 23, 2012)

Dragon, it is partially my own fault for not being prompt in notifying them.  I did not realize the gloss was busted until a month after I received it (I didn't open it or mess with it).  I'm guessing they would have handled it better if I had e-mailed them right away.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 23, 2012)

Good customer service goes a long way with me toward keeping my business.  I'm glad to hear that when Glossybox could no longer replace the Senna that Senna was willing to, and that Glossybox was willing to send out replacements earlier but ran out.


----------



## Babs (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amoeba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you like Beauty Army? I'm thinking about starting up that one because it's looked pretty amazing so far. I'm tempted to sign up for that one and Testtube


 The best way to describe Beauty Army is a good birchbox without the points... meaning you will get 1 full size something, at least 2 deluxe size something and sadly some foil packets. But you know exactly what you're getting. And the skip a month is pretty awesome so I can exercise restraint if all their samples suck on a particular month. Even without the points, you get a free box with every 3 referrals. 



> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys talking about all these boxes! I already get GB, BB, Sample Society, and Ipsy. Now I am going to go look at the others. My husband is going to give me the look that lets me know I am going a bit insane.  I am blaming all of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey if i'm going down, I'm taking everyone down with me. I can't be the only one in the loony bin.


----------



## redfox (Oct 23, 2012)

I really don't understand what's going on with shipping this month.  I never got a shipping email and I noticed that some others on here have already received their boxes.  I had to look up shipping on the site.  My shipping date says "unknown" and is "in transit".


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 23, 2012)

For me this month was the earliest I've ever gotten a GB!

GB CS in the past has sent out replacement items and even replacement boxes, but I think you have to notify them immediately. If you wait they won't have the inventory.  GB until this month has never repeated an item so they obviously don't keep tons of extras like BB, who will have the same items in boxes months later.


----------



## redfox (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For me this month was the earliest I've ever gotten a GB!
> 
> GB CS in the past has sent out replacement items and even replacement boxes, but I think you have to notify them immediately. If you wait they won't have the inventory.  GB until this month has never repeated an item so they obviously don't keep tons of extras like BB, who will have the same items in boxes months later.


Yeah, I just emailed them about it so I guess I shall see.  This is not the first time this has happened to me.  The first time they sent me a replacement box after I waited 3 freaking weeks for the first one.  I received both several days later.  Which just goes to tell me how long it should really take for me to receive my box.  I just don't get it.  What's up with not sending out shipping emails?!  I couldn't even track my package on their site; i had to copy and paste to newgistics.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 23, 2012)

My hair mist was leaked all over my box and my lipstick was twisted up and mashed into the cap.. Will they do anything about it


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 23, 2012)

Terrible! My box is missing!






The tracking number says my box was delivered last 20th. Went to the front office of our apartment and it is not there. I called USPS and they opened a case for missing item. I will hear back from them prolly tomorrow.

Had somebody experienced similar situation? Did you call GB to replace the box?


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hair mist was leaked all over my box and my lipstick was twisted up and mashed into the cap.. Will they do anything about it


In the past people with boxes that were really messed up they sent new boxes. Back in July some people's Ahava leaked all over their boxes and they got new boxes.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 23, 2012)

When I had a defective Illamasqua (whatever spelling) polish, I just had to send a picture and they shipped a new one out. I submitted the issue within a few days of getting my box. My guess is they only have so much product so if you have a problem, email them right away.

I'm worried since my boxes have all been sent to my billing addy (although I entered a different shipping addy) and won't be home for another 2 weeks. I hope there aren't any issues with any of the products. I don't know what Missha color I even ended up wtih.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh Glossybox will you ever cease to stop puzzling me?  Got an email from GB today stating they "want my feedback!"  Says to log into GB got to surveys and give my opinion.  Log into GB.  "no surveys available."  I had assumed it was a survey about the service, not feedback for items, but maybe I read it wrong, considering we were barely able to leave feedback on Sept!

Edited because I had tried to put just the text from the email in this but it put the whole picture and I was not sure if that was ok.  Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kat46 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so confused! I signed up on the 16th of Oct. On the 19th I still had not gotten any kind of response, no shipping info or "welcome, your first box will be shipping whenever!" So I emailed and asked when I could expect to receive the first box. I got a response on the 22nd that said :

"Thank you very much for your e-mail.

You're expected delivery date for this package is 10/23/2012

We hope that this helped you.
 
Kind regards,

Jessie, From the GlossyBox Team"

um? that's today. It didn't arrive and I still have no tracking number. Does he mean that it's being shipped out today, or I should have received it today?


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 23, 2012)

My box arrived in my post office, so hopefully it will be out for delivery tomorrow! =)


----------



## pride (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so confused! I signed up on the 16th of Oct. On the 19th I still had not gotten any kind of response, no shipping info or "welcome, your first box will be shipping whenever!" So I emailed and asked when I could expect to receive the first box. I got a response on the 22nd that said :
> 
> ...


 Mine said the same thing, maybe it's just a generic date they send out. (since when I did manage to track it, I saw no indication that 10/23 was the expected date, mine was actually 10/20). 

On another note, I tried the hair shine thing today...I am a fan.


----------



## kat46 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine said the same thing, maybe it's just a generic date they send out. (since when I did manage to track it, I saw no indication that 10/23 was the expected date, mine was actually 10/20).
> 
> On another note, I tried the hair shine thing today...I am a fan.


Did they email a tracking number? or did it just show up on the web site?


----------



## pride (Oct 23, 2012)

I had also written in asking, and they replied saying it was in transit and expected to arrive on the 23rd. No tracking number though. It was up on my account on the glossybox website when I checked though, and then I got the "shipped" email after I already received my box.


----------



## dotybird (Oct 24, 2012)

So frustrating! Still no box and no shipping confirmation.  I have the tracking number but when I go to Newgistics, it says "ship date unknown."  I am trying to be patient, but it's getting a bit annoying now!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So frustrating! Still no box and no shipping confirmation.  I have the tracking number but when I go to Newgistics, it says "ship date unknown."  I am trying to be patient, but it's getting a bit annoying now!


 Call them and whine. Thats what I do =)


----------



## redfox (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So frustrating! Still no box and no shipping confirmation.  I have the tracking number but when I go to Newgistics, it says "ship date unknown."  I am trying to be patient, but it's getting a bit annoying now!


Exactly.  It says picked up by shipping partner on the 11th but then "shipping unknown" and no expected arrival date.  So aggravating.  I emailed them yesterday but got an email back saying "due to high volume of incoming emails we may not get back to you until 48 hours".  Oh whatever.


----------



## MissMonica (Oct 24, 2012)

Fyi, those of you who never got tracking numbers and the website tracking isn't working -- after 3 emails, I finally got a response.  The "final" shipment just shipped yesterday.  So either they forgot about us or....they screwed up somewhere. 

Regardless, our boxes will arrive in November.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 24, 2012)

I didn't get my tracking info until Monday, but I just got my box today as it was already on its way.  I'm pleased with it.  It's not a knockout like some of the last few have been, but I really like all the products and I'm satisfied with the sizes.

I got the Carol's Daughter in Ecstasy and I'm sort of surprised that I like the scent.  The musk tones down the fruitiness, and the product itself worked well for me.  I'm glad to finally get a hand cream since for some reason I nearly never get them in these boxes if they are an option.  I got the peppermint loofah soap which is cool except I'm not super down with sulfates if I can help it (way too drying/make me itchy), but I'll try to use this on my feet anyway.  I got the enzyme peel which smells wonderful but is pretty small.  I already tried the Bamboo hair shine today which is a brand I love and it did its thing while smelling nice too.  The lipstick/gloss duo is in dusk/striptease which is a brown-ish pinky nude lipstick and light pink sparkle gloss.  The gloss is a delightful strawberry scent.  Normally I don't like scented gloss too much, but I kind of enjoy the sweet girly nostalgia.  The lipstick is a great neutral for me (it's pretty much my pigmentation anyway), but the lipstick portion is quite loose once again probably due to some melting and could fall out any moment.   I also think that the mirror is a little silly.  I don't see how you can use it other than to check in between application.
For reference, I've been with GB since the very beginning, but I swapped my monthly sub over on the same account to the 3 month R29 deal.  I didn't get any duplicates.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get my tracking info until Monday, but I just got my box today as it was already on its way.  I'm pleased with it.  It's not a knockout like some of the last few have been, but I really like all the products and I'm satisfied with the sizes.
> 
> ...


 I agree. The hair shine smells greeeeeaaat. I just tried it today. It feels oily to me though. 
I also have been with Glossybox since the beginning excluding the promotional box. I jumped the gun at the NYFW deal for the price of a 3-month plan plus an additional extra fourth box (should be the same as the COSMO deal). I had no problem after swapping my general plan for this. I did receive an extra July box early October though and I was not charged for it...even though my 3-month plan started in September!


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 24, 2012)

I think the lipstick/gloss is my favorite thing this month, its a pretty nude that doesn't make me look like the walking dead, plus it smells yummy and seems to be wearing pretty well, about 4-6 hours for me so far.


----------



## pride (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. The hair shine smells greeeeeaaat. I just tried it today. It feels oily to me though.
> I also have been with Glossybox since the beginning excluding the promotional box. I jumped the gun at the NYFW deal for the price of a 3-month plan plus an additional extra fourth box (should be the same as the COSMO deal). I had no problem after swapping my general plan for this. I did receive an extra July box early October though and I was not charged for it...even though my 3-month plan started in September!


 The extra July box IS the 4th box from the NYFW code. I was kinda disappointed but can't complain too much since it's a "free" box...Looks like from the posts on this board that the COSMO deal is actually an extra fourth month (not a previous box).


----------



## jesmari (Oct 24, 2012)

Got my box a day early woo! Very happy to not receive a repeat of the Illamasqua. Got the Carol's Daughter in coconut. Smells so good! I could smell it right when I took the lid off through the seal (which BTW was a pain to get off). Also got the heel rescue balm which I'm excited to try. I really like that they kept all their products in with their Spa Luxe theme. Well except for the lip duo . Not sure how that's spa related. It is a nice natural beige color though and the first I've gotten from GB that I can actually wear! Also, I like that they remembered the Glossy Mag this time! They are getting better and better in my opinion.. just not with shipping and surveys lol.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 24, 2012)

While I haven't tried everything yet, I thought this was another nice assortment of products!

I got:

- Facial Enzyme Peel: It's small but if it's like the Kate Somerville exfoliant (ExfoliKate), it may still be 2-3 uses.  

- Carol's Daughter lotion in Coconut - Great size.  I put a little on my hands and I didn't love it but it'll get used up.  And...it may grow on me.

- Soap: Cool!  It'll be nice to use in the bath.  (As if I make time for baths.)

- Lip gloss/stick: It's another gloss...but I can't complain.  It's full size (and supposedly expensive!).

- Bamboo Hair Shine: Okay, this smells good!  Great size.  I got a free one recently from Sally's but it's all good.

I can't fault Glossybox if I have a ton of similar things already because I'm a nut.  And, it gives me a chance to try out a brand or product I wouldn't.  I'm happy with this box.  Minus the peel, everything is BEYOND well sized for a sample box so kudos for the 3rd box in a row that was awesome!  And in November I get the "R29 Hit Kit!".  I updated my profile with the hopes of getting Missha in #23 this time...and curious what full-sized extra we get.

I may have to keep Glossybox after all...


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 24, 2012)

I got three uses out of the

enzyme peel.
I really liked it! It's the first time I've used one of those products and think I'll be using a lot more!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 25, 2012)

Still no updates since the 11th, nor does it look like my box has even shipped. I've emailed them...but I'm getting super impatient.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 25, 2012)

I got my boxes today (I am getting two through next month because of the R29 deal), and they were identical. I was kind of hoping there would be fragrance variation, but I'm not too bummed about it. I got...

the Carol's Dtr in "Ecstasy"

the enzyme peel

the loofah soap in "Secret Garden" (was hoping for blood orange or peppermint, although it smells lovely)

I guess everyone got the same color lip stuff? I LOVE IT. The color is exactly one I would have picked out for myself and I love the strawberry smell! AND the lipstick doesn't smell lipstick-y. Glad I got two!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, my tracking finally updated.

Event Date Event Time Event Description Location 10/24/2012 02:41 PM In transit Elizabeth, NJ 07206 10/24/2012 06:37 AM Arrived at Shipping Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 10/11/2012 10:35 PM Electronic Shipping Info Received South Kearny, NJ 07032 
So it sat for 2 weeks before it was even picked up. We pay $21 a month for this box, you'd think they would do better when it comes to shipping.


----------



## surelyslim (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my boxes today (I am getting two through next month because of the R29 deal), and they were identical. I was kind of hoping there would be fragrance variation, but I'm not too bummed about it. I got...
> 
> ...


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hair mist was leaked all over my box and my lipstick was twisted up and mashed into the cap.. Will they do anything about it


 

My hair mist leaked too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to e-mail them and ask for a replacement. I hope they can send me one.


----------



## lolitam (Oct 25, 2012)

FYI, they've updated the site with the October contents.  So DON"T LOOK if you don't want to be spoiled!  LOL

But there are one or two items showing in the main photo that I haven't heard anyone mention getting yet.

My box was in my state on Oct 22 so hopefully it's getting to me soon!!!


----------



## dotybird (Oct 25, 2012)

> FYI, they've updated the site with the October contents.Â  So DON"T LOOK if you don't want to be spoiled!Â  LOL But there are one or two items showing in the main photo that I haven't heard anyone mention getting yet. My box was in my state on Oct 22 so hopefully it's getting to me soon!!!


 I think I saw a picture early on in this thread with the body oil but it doesn't look like many people received it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> FYI, they've updated the site with the October contents.  So DON"T LOOK if you don't want to be spoiled!  LOL
> ...


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 25, 2012)

My hair mist leaked as well. I called them up and they said they would send out a replacement immediately and I should receive it within 2 weeks.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The extra July box IS the 4th box from the NYFW code. I was kinda disappointed but can't complain too much since it's a "free" box...Looks like from the posts on this board that the COSMO deal is actually an extra fourth month (not a previous box).


 Are you serious? I would be so pissed if this was true because I doubt anyone wanted an old box. They advertised "a free fourth box". Ugh.

&amp;I love the hair mist but it's so difficult to pump the spray. I think my pump is stuck/broken.


----------



## redfox (Oct 25, 2012)

So I got an email back from CS the day after I had emailed them about where the f by box was and they said this:

*GLOSSYBOX* replied:

Dear Amanda,

Thank you for your email. Your box was part of our last shipment which was shipped from our warehouse yesterday. We email you your tracking update by Friday. Your box is expected to arrive with in 5-7 business days.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Kind regard,

The GLOSSYBOX Team --
[Please rate this message here: http://www.nicereply.com/glossybox-usa/nicole/]

Thank you!

The GLOSSYBOX Team.

So meh, I guess it'll show up sooner or later.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you serious? I would be so pissed if this was true because I doubt anyone wanted an old box. They advertised "a free fourth box". Ugh.
> 
> &amp;I love the hair mist but it's so difficult to pump the spray. I think my pump is stuck/broken.


 Yeah she's right. I contacted Glossybox because I placed an order a week or so ago for another 3 month subscription starting in November and I used the COSMO code. I was told that this means my February box will be free. I think people who used the NYSW or whatever it is received extra July boxes this month.


----------



## pride (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you serious? I would be so pissed if this was true because I doubt anyone wanted an old box. They advertised "a free fourth box". Ugh.
> 
> &amp;I love the hair mist but it's so difficult to pump the spray. I think my pump is stuck/broken.


 I know, and I think July was the weakest box yet. But yeah...if you look at the tracking they sent out for it, the reference number has 'NYFW' in it...the other, regular monthly boxes are all numbers. :/ I googled it a bit and saw a few blogs posts confirming the same thing.


----------



## Polished10 (Oct 25, 2012)

I received my box yesterday. I was missing the facial peel.  Called the customer service #, but they were closed for the evening. Sent an e-mail with photos as proof that I am missing an item. I received an automatic e-mail stating it would take up to 48 hours for them to contact me because of their high e-mail volume. Grrrr!


----------



## brio444 (Oct 25, 2012)

I got my box today.  I have a new item (sorry these pictures are crap):

Instead of the moisturizer, I have a blush.  Another kryolan for glossybox shade.  









The gloss smells like childhood.  I kind of like it.  The lipstick looks kind of dark.  Now trying to figure out if the spray has silicones in it.  Anyone know?


----------



## brio444 (Oct 25, 2012)

What's weird is my new item isn't on the GB site at all?


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 25, 2012)

wow that new item looks awesome...lucky haha


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 26, 2012)

So... I have surveys available... but not only are they for previous box items (none from October), I've already completed them. I'm so confused! Are they re-doing the old surveys retroactively? Am I supposed to fill them out again? Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah she's right. I contacted Glossybox because I placed an order a week or so ago for another 3 month subscription starting in November and I used the COSMO code. I was told that this means my February box will be free. I think people who used the NYSW or whatever it is received extra July boxes this month.


 


> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, and I think July was the weakest box yet. But yeah...if you look at the tracking they sent out for it, the reference number has 'NYFW' in it...the other, regular monthly boxes are all numbers. :/ I googled it a bit and saw a few blogs posts confirming the same thing.


 Wow. I'm pissed. That was not what they advertised. Ugh. My schedule conflicts with their business time so I can't ever call them either.


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Glossybox will you ever cease to stop puzzling me?  Got an email from GB today stating they "want my feedback!"  Says to log into GB got to surveys and give my opinion.  Log into GB.  "no surveys available."  I had assumed it was a survey about the service, not feedback for items, but maybe I read it wrong, considering we were barely able to leave feedback on Sept!
> 
> Edited because I had tried to put just the text from the email in this but it put the whole picture and I was not sure if that was ok.  Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didnt get an email about this, but I emailed them asking why my monthly survey hadn't been available.

They replied with a generic location of where it should be.

I replied with (not verbatim but similar)"yes, I'm aware of where it should be, I checked prior to emailing you and then gave you the benefit of doubt and looked again and there's still no survey there....."  

They responded that they had given me 100 glossydots.

I guess they didn't want my opinion on the products after all?  Idk.


----------



## amidea (Oct 26, 2012)

how long do the surveys stay up for?


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 26, 2012)

so, i'm very frustrated with glossybox. this morning i got an email that my subscription was going to expire soon which is not right. I bought the r29 deal. they messed up my account, then I was told that I was getting a free month(September) for my troubles, and then they restarted my voucher(i should be getting October, Nov, and Dec). From there I thought everything was all good.

I also asked back in August if we will be getting the r29 box since the three month sub wont reach out towards november, here's the email:

Hey Amy,   Yes you will be getting the Refinery29 box, the 3rd box you receive will be the Refinery29 edition.

Sincerely,   Glossybox 
On Aug 21, 2012, at 8:34 PM, Amy Yim &lt;xxx&gt; wrote:
 


> Two last question, the main reason I bought the subscription was because of the refinery29 box for November.    Will I be getting that box?   I got a shipment notification for august.   Since this is a three month sub, I'll be getting august, September, October. Will I have to pay another $21 for the November box?


 
So my question to those who signed up on august for the r29 deal, did any of you guys get the r29 box?

If not, I suggest you email them. Get what you paid for!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 26, 2012)

Ughh am I the only one still without a box or shipping info?


----------



## brio444 (Oct 26, 2012)

On a funny note, I got my shipment email  this morning, after my box was delivered yesterday.


----------



## JessP (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so, i'm very frustrated with glossybox. this morning i got an email that my subscription was going to expire soon which is not right. I bought the r29 deal. they messed up my account, then I was told that I was getting a free month(September) for my troubles, and then they restarted my voucher(i should be getting October, Nov, and Dec). From there I thought everything was all good.
> 
> ...


 I got the same email this morning - I figured it was because I only have one month left (I also have the R29 deal so November should be the last month and also be the R29 box). Maybe they sent out the same message to all emails attached to the R29 deal but didn't take into account special situations, like your extra comped month?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 26, 2012)

I got an email about my sub expiring as well. I purchased a 3 month using NYFW and have only gotten the free box, September, and October. I should still be getting November. I tried calling but no one picked up so I'm going to try again later.


----------



## CKennedy9687 (Oct 26, 2012)

looking to trade the peppermint loofa soap for any other scent. PM me if interested, thanks!


----------



## dotybird (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughh am I the only one still without a box or shipping info?


  I just got my shipping confirmation today but still no box.  It says it should arrive between October 26-29, though now I am sure it is going to be delayed because of "Frankenstorm!"


----------



## pookiebear81 (Oct 26, 2012)

I, too, got an email about my subscription expiring soon. I purchased the R29 deal, but waited to use it until October since I already had a subscription deal going. So through the R29 deal, I should be getting October, November and December's box. I emailed them this morning about it to confirm and received a form response back that they were overwhelmed with emails and would reply as soon as they could.


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same email this morning - I figured it was because I only have one month left (I also have the R29 deal so November should be the last month and also be the R29 box). Maybe they sent out the same message to all emails attached to the R29 deal but didn't take into account special situations, like your extra comped month?


 maybe they did send that email to everyone that was attached to the r29 deal... but my thing is(for overreacting lol) is that I don't want to wait and see if I am getting the r29 box or not. Usually those kinds of emails is telling me that I have re-subscribe or else I'm not getting next months box. They don't exactly have a good track record(based on my experience) with their service so I rather not take any chances with them. I don't really care if I get december(since I got august and september free, then they restarted my account), but it's november(which is why i signed up for in the first place) is what I'm concerned about. 

Yes, I did get two boxes free but they overcharged me and it was a pain getting my refund. I had called/emailed multiple times and promised each time that I would get a refund right away. It took about 8 calls until I got a refund for the overcharge on their part.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipping confirmation today but still no box.  It says it should arrive between October 26-29, though now I am sure it is going to be delayed because of "Frankenstorm!"


 Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm just never going to get my box, lol. I've emailed 3 times and they don't even respond anymore.


----------



## JessP (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe they did send that email to everyone that was attached to the r29 deal... but my thing is(for overreacting lol) is that I don't want to wait and see if I am getting the r29 box or not. Usually those kinds of emails is telling me that I have re-subscribe or else I'm not getting next months box. They don't exactly have a good track record(based on my experience) with their service so I rather not take any chances with them. I don't really care if I get december(since I got august and september free, then they restarted my account), but it's november(which is why i signed up for in the first place) is what I'm concerned about.
> 
> Yes, I did get two boxes free but they overcharged me and it was a pain getting my refund. I had called/emailed multiple times and promised each time that I would get a refund right away. It took about 8 calls until I got a refund for the overcharge on their part.


 Ohhh... Gosh I hope they are able to clear all that up for you! They certainly aren't making it very easy.


----------



## kat46 (Oct 26, 2012)

You are not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kat46 (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughh am I the only one still without a box or shipping info?


oopsie, my last post was a response to this one.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 26, 2012)

My box was at the PO today. I

got the Carol's daughter in Ecstasy, the enzyme peel, Secret Garden soap, the shine spray and the lip duo. If anyone wants to trade for the Coconut Carol's Daughter cream one let me know. The one I got smells like strawberry flavored lube




Probably slightly inappropriate, but that was the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was at the PO today. I
> 
> ...


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 27, 2012)

I would like to trade my peppermint loofah soap. Anyone interested?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 27, 2012)

Well...I'm annoyed...my box arrived, and I'm missing an item. I was supposed to get the Kryolan Blusher.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the loofah soap in peppermint, the tiny enzyme peel, the lipgloss/stick, and the shine spray. I hope they send me a replacement, or this will likely be my last Glossybox. I have not heard good things about their customer service so I'm concerned...

I would have liked my box had I gotten all 5 items though!

The lipstick/gloss is very neutral on me, I like it, and I like the strawberry smell.

I was hoping for peppermint in the soap! I love mint things, so happy with that.

The shine spray is nice...I have lots of similar things, but it'll get used.

The enzyme peel will be enjoyed if it works well.


----------



## JessP (Oct 27, 2012)

> Well...I'm annoyed...my box arrived, and I'm missing an item. I was supposed to get the Kryolan Blusher.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the loofah soap in peppermint, the tiny enzyme peel, the lipgloss/stick, and the shine spray. I hope they send me a replacement, or this will likely be my last Glossybox. I have not heard good things about their customer service so I'm concerned... I would have liked my box had I gotten all 5 items though! The lipstick/gloss is very neutral on me, I like it, and I like the strawberry smell. I was hoping for peppermint in the soap! I love mint things, so happy with that. The shine spray is nice...I have lots of similar things, but it'll get used. The enzyme peel will be enjoyed if it works well.


 Oh no! Definitely contact them - I was missing a product in my July box I believe (the Sebastion shampoo) and they sent me a replacement. It wasn't lightning quick but it did arrive! I tweeted to @glossyboxushelp and sent them an email as well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well...I'm annoyed...my box arrived, and I'm missing an item. I was supposed to get the Kryolan Blusher.
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 27, 2012)

How has Glossybox panned out? I initially subscribed, but dropped after all the opening drama. Have there been improvements? They sent me an email with a coupon code in an attempt to lure me back lol. My curiosity is getting to me, so I figured I'd check with you folks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reepy (Oct 27, 2012)

I love GB.  I thought this month was "eh," but even their "eh" is yards above any other box.  I always feel the value is there and I actually haven't had any customer service issues.  Yes, you get charged early and shipped late, but I think the good far outweighs that.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 27, 2012)

My issues stemmed around unstable billing and crazy shipping. CS wasn't great, but I understand they were pretty understaffed. I'm just wondering if I should sign back up and do a quick 3 month trial for the holidays. Or wait a while longer. Has there been a good variety of products? Sorry, I haven't kept up with the GB threads so I'm pestering with q's.


----------



## JessP (Oct 27, 2012)

> My issues stemmed around unstable billing and crazy shipping. CS wasn't great, but I understand they were pretty understaffed. I'm just wondering if I should sign back up and do a quick 3 month trial for the holidays. Or wait a while longer. Has there been a good variety of products? Sorry, I haven't kept up with the GB threads so I'm pestering with q's.


 I definitely think so! We've received a great variety of products that follow themes like Spa Luxe and Fall Forward - this last box alone contained a hair product, a body product, a face product, a makeup product, and a bath product. Two of them were full-sized and the others were nice sizes to give you a feel for the product (GB's verbiage states they offer "travel-sized" items instead of "sample-sized" if that means anything). There has been at least one full-size item per box - last month was a Missha BB Cream and a mattifying gel or cleansing water, the month before we got full-size nail polish and lip gloss in our boxes. Also, CS seems to be getting better - I didn't have the initial CS issues but nothing like that has come up since. They seem to respond a little more quickly, though their grammar is often still off lol. I'd give it a try - that COSMO code might stil be working for a free 4th month with a 3-month sub!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How has Glossybox panned out? I initially subscribed, but dropped after all the opening drama. Have there been improvements? They sent me an email with a coupon code in an attempt to lure me back lol. My curiosity is getting to me, so I figured I'd check with you folks.


 The actual products received have been great for me. They have consistently sent at least one full sized product, sometimes more, and I have always gotten a variety in each box (hair, skin, makeup, body...)

My only issue until this month has been the shipping (good god is it slow...) but how they handle my missing item this month will determine how I ultimately feel about their actual SERVICE. If I get my missing blush, I'll be happy and will renew my 3 month subscription. If not, I might take a break.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks JessP and ladies! I may look into it and will definitely poke around more often, so I don't have to ask q's and bother people lol. Edited since I don't know the difference between an e and p lol.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My issues stemmed around unstable billing and crazy shipping. CS wasn't great, but I understand they were pretty understaffed. I'm just wondering if I should sign back up and do a quick 3 month trial for the holidays. Or wait a while longer. Has there been a good variety of products? Sorry, I haven't kept up with the GB threads so I'm pestering with q's.


 Definitely try them again! My only issue has been the slow as molasses shipping, but everything in the boxes has been at least a travel sized sample, and some things full size products. My broken lipstick last month was replaced within 2 weeks afrer contacting them. They tend to stick to a body product, face product, hair products, makeup item, sometimes perfume, or some combination of those.

Overall, I think they have gotten much better from when I first joined in June.


----------



## JessP (Oct 27, 2012)

> Thanks JessP and ladies! I may look into it and will definitely poke around more often, so I don't have to ask q's and bother people lol. Edited since I don't know the difference between an e and p lol.


 Lol! And no worries about the questions - happy to help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 27, 2012)

I would never sign up again for anything other than monthly. They somehow managed to "forget" to send my box 2 out of the 3 months of my 3 month sub. I've had to harass them via email several times to get them to send the box. Its extremely frustrating, and not worth the couple of dollars I saved by buying a 3 month versus month to month.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The actual products received have been great for me. They have consistently sent at least one full sized product, sometimes more, and I have always gotten a variety in each box (hair, skin, makeup, body...)
> ...


 Their customer service has been nice. I called them to tell my BB cream was way to dark and they sent a replacement. But I think you need to call and tell them your issues. Call after lunch 

also, does anyone want to trade their Basc oil for anything? My sept Glossybox is unused, as I did not like any of the items, and I got a replacement which I can use.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My issues stemmed around unstable billing and crazy shipping. CS wasn't great, but I understand they were pretty understaffed. I'm just wondering if I should sign back up and do a quick 3 month trial for the holidays. Or wait a while longer. Has there been a good variety of products? Sorry, I haven't kept up with the GB threads so I'm pestering with q's.


I have seen a lot of shipping/missing item/other issues from other folks, but GB has been my favorite sub since I started my sub addiction in March this year. I have personally found more items I would actually buy from GB than any other, and even the items I wouldn't buy I have enjoyed trying. I haven't yet had any issues (crossing my fingers that I remain so lucky), and the only problems I've had are related to the surveys not showing up. They are admittedly not consistent with shipping dates and when they charge your card, but I never pay very attention much to those things, so I guess it's not an issue for me. I also feel that they are constantly trying to make improvements -- the website is slowly evolving, and that alone makes me feel good about the company.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 27, 2012)

Finally received my box--received the Kryolan blush .


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 27, 2012)

> The actual products received have been great for me. They have consistently sent at least one full sized product, sometimes more, and I have always gotten a variety in each box (hair, skin, makeup, body...) My only issue until this month has been the shipping (good god is it slow...) but how they handle my missing item this month will determine how I ultimately feel about their actual SERVICE. If I get my missing blush, I'll be happy and will renew my 3 month subscription. If not, I might take a break.


 My prediction is that you will get your replacement item but will get no communication indicating that it is coming and that it will take a while to get to you. That seems to be there MO. I would definitely call to tell them it was missing (I always have good luck resolving my issues when I call) but don't be surprised if just at the point where you are ready to give up on them completely, you find the blush (or even an entire replacement box if you are lucky) in your mailbox. That seems to be how things have gone in other folks' cases.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm impressed with the fragrance level of the loofah soap! I got the peppermint (which I love) and I took it out of the wrapper and left it out for a bit...and it's scented my entire upstairs! lol. Can't wait to try it on my tired feet and legs after work.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The actual products received have been great for me. They have consistently sent at least one full sized product, sometimes more, and I have always gotten a variety in each box (hair, skin, makeup, body...)
> ...


----------



## NikNik455 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm not feeling the GlossyBox love. I purchased the R29 deal and was really disappointed with the shade of the BB cream and the lipstick from the September box. I'm black and the colors were way too pale. I made a comment on their FB page saying I was disappointed and they banned me from commenting on their page. The customer service is seriously lacking as well. I called them to let them know about the issue and their response was sorry but that's just the way it is. I'm now concerned that I'll be getting the BB cream again in my november box and it's useless because it doesn't come in my shade. I'm new to subs but I think it's a great concept. Glossybox really needs to work on communicating better with their customers. I want to love them but they make it really hard to when they treat you as liability instead of a source of revenue.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm impressed with the fragrance level of the loofah soap! I got the peppermint (which I love) and I took it out of the wrapper and left it out for a bit...and it's scented my entire upstairs! lol. Can't wait to try it on my tired feet and legs after work.


Please post your thoughts on the loofah after you try it. I saw someone else's post (miss katie danielle, maybe?) saying something like it practically ripped off her skin. I assumed she must have really sensitive skin... until I tried it myself. Ouch! It was great for about five swipes until the soap part wore off and left too much loofah part exposed, I guess. Someone did suggest using it on feet (peppermint would be soooo great for that!!), and I tried that this morning with much more success. I will now use it exclusively on my feet unless someone can suggest a way to lessen the uncomfortable scratchy/rippy feeling of the loofah. Great idea in concept, at least...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 28, 2012)

I REALLY liked the loofah soap!!! It's very exfoliating but nothing painful to me. I always use LUSH's Big Buffy everyday and it has ground rice in it. I think this soap feels very similar. I really enjoy the secret garden scent too!


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 28, 2012)

I got secret garden too and was surprised how much I like the scent. I'm not usually a floral loving girl. I thought it was a little rough but not anymore so than a regular loofah. I used it mainly on my arms, legs and feet. My entire bathroom smells awesome.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got secret garden too and was surprised how much I like the scent. I'm not usually a floral loving girl. I thought it was a little rough but not anymore so than a regular loofah. I used it mainly on my arms, legs and feet. My entire bathroom smells awesome.


 yes, yes and yes.  i won't use this everyday but it's nice for a once or twice a week scrub down. in the meantime, it keep the bathroom smelling quite lovely.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## NikNik455 (Oct 28, 2012)

I tried the loofah and I loved it. It wasn't too harsh on my skin at all and it left it feeling silky smooth.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 28, 2012)

the loofa was to harsh for me too, which was a pitty because I really liked the scent


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 28, 2012)

If anyone doesn't want their peppermint soap keep me in mind. I'll gladly trade the carol's daughter in Ecstasy for it.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Please post your thoughts on the loofah after you try it. I saw someone else's post (miss katie danielle, maybe?) saying something like it practically ripped off her skin. I assumed she must have really sensitive skin... until I tried it myself. Ouch! It was great for about five swipes until the soap part wore off and left too much loofah part exposed, I guess. Someone did suggest using it on feet (peppermint would be soooo great for that!!), and I tried that this morning with much more success. I will now use it exclusively on my feet unless someone can suggest a way to lessen the uncomfortable scratchy/rippy feeling of the loofah. Great idea in concept, at least...


 Yes it was me. I don't think my skin is too sensitive, but this was just way too harsh. I can't imagine people using it anywhere but their feet!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 29, 2012)

QUESTION:: What do those hearts mean under my profile pic? They look like HP and I need to get more potions to get my strength up.... *feel free to judge me for that lol*


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2012)

It's a level rank. The more posts you make the more hearts you earn.


----------



## JessP (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> QUESTION:: What do those hearts mean under my profile pic? They look like HP and I need to get more potions to get my strength up.... *feel free to judge me for that lol*


 No judgement from me - I love HP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 29, 2012)

OMIGOSH! I hope I can level up quick! I feel like I need to rack up some experience points so that I can evolve into my pokemon soulmate: Snorlax


----------



## jesmari (Oct 29, 2012)

I used the loofah today. I agree with others, it was so rough! I even tried applying super light pressure and I still couldn't do it! I had to rub my hands on the bar to get soapy then just rubbed it on my body. But it was great for the feet! lol

It smelled pretty good too! I had Secret Garden and it reminded me of this bubble bath stuff I used when I was a kid


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the loofah today. I agree with others, it was so rough! I even tried applying super light pressure and I still couldn't do it! I had to rub my hands on the bar to get soapy then just rubbed it on my body. But it was great for the feet! lol
> 
> It smelled pretty good too! I had Secret Garden and it reminded me of this bubble bath stuff I used when I was a kid


 Yes!  Unless the loofah gets softer over time, this will be a nice heel exfoliating agent, lol.  It's the only place I could possibly ever use it.  I received Secret Garden as well and do enjoy the scent.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!  Unless the loofah gets softer over time, this will be a nice heel exfoliating agent, lol.  It's the only place I could possibly ever use it.  I received Secret Garden as well and do enjoy the scent.


It did seem a LITTLE softer after a few uses... but I still felt like I was scraping my skin off one or two layers at a time. I do love it for feet and elbows, hehe! Also... The soap seems to dissolve/shrink fairly quickly. I guess eventually the bar will leave the loofah part behind as the soap gets used up?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 30, 2012)

I finally tried out the loofa soap and I loved it! I decided to try it all over my whole body and it didn't hurt at all, actually felt really good on my dry itchy skin.  The fact that so many others found it painful makes me feel like a freak, lol...

(I do have fairly sensitive skin, BUT my skin is sensitive to chemicals more than physical things like exfoliation.)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 30, 2012)

Glossybox is treading a fine line with me. They sent my box to my billing address when I double checked 20 times that shipping and billing are correct, they were, I have the screen cap to prove it, but they are saying they "corrected my mistake" when they need to correct their own mistake. This happened my first month when I originally signed up. So annoying.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't feel like a freak. I am using like regular soap/scrubby thing, too



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally tried out the loofa soap and I loved it! I decided to try it all over my whole body and it didn't hurt at all, actually felt really good on my dry itchy skin.  The fact that so many others found it painful makes me feel like a freak, lol...
> 
> (I do have fairly sensitive skin, BUT my skin is sensitive to chemicals more than physical things like exfoliation.)


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally tried out the loofa soap and I loved it! I decided to try it all over my whole body and it didn't hurt at all, actually felt really good on my dry itchy skin.  The fact that so many others found it painful makes me feel like a freak, lol...
> 
> (I do have fairly sensitive skin, BUT my skin is sensitive to chemicals more than physical things like exfoliation.)


I'm a freak too because I thought it felt awesome!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 31, 2012)

I want my October box!  Is anyone else still waiting?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 31, 2012)

> I want my October box!Â  Is anyone else still waiting?


 Yup. All I know is that it left Fishers last week. No more info since then.


----------



## kat46 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want my October box!  Is anyone else still waiting?


Yes. I'm still waiting. I don't even know if it has shipped. They won't respond to my emails or tweets. I think I'm just gonna charge back. I hate to do it but I paid them 65.00 and they won't even respond to me.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It did seem a LITTLE softer after a few uses... but I still felt like I was scraping my skin off one or two layers at a time. I do love it for feet and elbows, hehe! Also... The soap seems to dissolve/shrink fairly quickly. I guess eventually the bar will leave the loofah part behind as the soap gets used up?


 Okay, I'm not the only one who was thinking this. It seemed like the soap dissolved quicker than the other handmade soap I have in my bathroom. Eventually, the loofah will remain after the soap is gone, but it seems to be going away quicker than I expected it to.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 31, 2012)

How does one cancel a subscription? Call them? Email them?

Next month will be my first month trying them but not sure if I want to do it every single month. Maybe once in awhile, the main reason I am doing it for November its because its my birthday. I have thinking of trying BeautyFix as well, but I don't think I can have Glossybox, Beautyfix, Birchbox, Ipsy, &amp; Beauty Army.

I went to my account last night but couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2012)

Normally I would say call them but their offices are located in NY so there most likely isn't anyone in the offices working right now. Send them an email instead but please expect delays due to situation in NY right now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kat46 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know it's frustrating (I too am waiting to hear from them, mine is about a missing product) but remember that they are located on the east coast and their offices are currently closed because of hurricane damage. It's going to take longer than usual for all customer service right now!


Well, I ordered on the 16th of October.... way before the hurricane. I just heard back from them and I am pretty angry.

I paid with Paypal. It was an option at checkout. No where did it say that they don't Paypal as a payment. The money was deducted from my account on the 16th and my invoice says I paid.  They tell me in the email that they don't accept Paypal as a form of Payment! and that they "encourage" to go to their website and "change my form of payment? Well I'm not paying for it twice.

I asked for a refund for the 65.00 I already paid.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 11, 2012)

I finally got my boxes. My babmoo shine mist leaked all over the package. Everything is greasy, but the bottle is nearly empty and the lip gloss duo is totally contaminated and unusable. I emailed them, but I doubt it can be replaced so late after shipment. Sucks, since 2 out of 5 items are totally useless. I'm hoping they can do SOMETHING.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my boxes. My babmoo shine mist leaked all over the package. Everything is greasy, but the bottle is nearly empty and the lip gloss duo is totally contaminated and unusable. I emailed them, but I doubt it can be replaced so late after shipment. Sucks, since 2 out of 5 items are totally useless. I'm hoping they can do SOMETHING.


I emailed them the day after I got my shipment, this was before Sandy. My mist leaked all over too. I emailed them again last week and I am still waiting to hear back.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 13, 2012)

I received the "leave us feedback" email this morning, but when I checked my surveys, the only one that showed up was for the mist. Does anyone know if they're playing with feedback again, or are they in the process of uploading all the surveys?

Edit: it looks like they're showing one at a time this month. Weird.


----------



## jesmari (Nov 13, 2012)

I just got an email to give feedback. So far I can leave feedback for the shine mist, the loofah, carol's daughter, and the lip duo.


----------



## brio444 (Nov 13, 2012)

I two surveys each for the mist, peel, loofah soap, modelco gloss, and the carol's daughter... which is super because I didn't GET the carol's daughter, I got the blush.  sigh.  So I can either leave feedback for the CD or lose out on 20 points.


----------



## amidea (Nov 13, 2012)

i have surveys for everything but the foot lotion


----------



## lovepink (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh Glossybox you tricky minx!  I went into my account today and all my surveys were there!  Hooray!  Took the 1st one which was for the Alterna.  It was easy!  I was like finally, they changed the surveys!  Woo hoo.  Then I went on to the Heartland soap one.  Sad trombone sound.  "does this soap make you feel exciting? classy?"  Is this brand evocative of xyz?  Here's to hoping for survey improvements for next month!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 13, 2012)

My hair mist also leaked and my lipstick was completely twisted up and smashed into the lid. I emailed them about 2 weeks ago and they emailed me back today saying my replacement was sent out today and they are sorry for the delay but their warehouse flooded during the storm, so that could be what's taking them a while.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2012)

I have the email saying it's time to do surveys, but I have no surveys.  I just sent email asking what is going on.  It seems like they're going up later and later each month, and now they're not up at all.  As an added bonus, I got the blush, but it's not on their product page, so I'm not sure they'll have it up for feedback points.  I forgot to mention that in the email, though.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the email saying it's time to do surveys, but I have no surveys.  I just sent email asking what is going on.  It seems like they're going up later and later each month, and now they're not up at all.  As an added bonus, I got the blush, but it's not on their product page, so I'm not sure they'll have it up for feedback points.  I forgot to mention that in the email, though.


 I already filled out the surveys for this month. They were up yesterday for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2012)

Update: I had posted that I was missing an item (the Kryolan blush) in my box and had been trying for over 2 weeks to get ahold of them about the issue.  I got my replacement today!

However, they must have run out of the blush, so they sent me the Basq body oil. I have to admit I was really looking forward to trying the blush so I am a little sad, but the body oil is nice and smells great (lavender pear), and it's full sized so I'm grateful that I got my replacement. So, I won't be unsubscribing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 16, 2012)

So I was curious if the R29 box is different than the regular Nov GB.  I called them and they confirmed that it was.  Then I asked if I could order the regular box too (cuz really I don't have enough boxes/samples already 




).  They advised that if I place my order today, I would get a Nov box.  So I did!!  Psyched for 2 GB boxes this month.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already filled out the surveys for this month. They were up yesterday for me.


 Still no surveys, and still no response to my email.  Time to send another one.  I find that sending "2ND REQUEST" in all-caps tends to get me responses (I send out a *lot* of ignored emails at work, so I have learned this trick to getting a response to the second time I send something out).


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no surveys, and still no response to my email.  Time to send another one.  I find that sending "2ND REQUEST" in all-caps tends to get me responses (I send out a *lot* of ignored emails at work, so I have learned this trick to getting a response to the second time I send something out).


 ROFL - I'm so going to utilize that trick... 

-L


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ROFL - I'm so going to utilize that trick...
> 
> -L


 The key seems to be to forward the original message with the time-stamp that shows that, yes, you *did* send it three days ago, and they *did* ignore it.  In my case, when it comes to work emails, it helps that my emails are usually of the "dude, we have your money, but you didn't give us enough information to apply it anywhere, so you need to *tell us* where it belongs, or your account -- whatever it is, since the whole point is *I can't identify your account* -- is going to go past-due.  And unless you get back to me in 48 hours, I'm refunding the charge, and you're going to have to do this all over again" variety.  Ahem.  I deal with this crap pretty much every day.  I actually have a template for these emails that is much more politely-worded.

Anyway.  So I got an answer:  The surveys for the November boxes aren't up yet!  They haven't even sent those boxes out yet!  Which, yeah, no shit, Sherlock (I thought this but didn't actually say it, in case anyone was wondering).  I'm looking for the October surveys (which I *did* say).  No response to that.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does anyone know of a blog with a complete listing of the content of GB for the last 6-9 months? I'm trying to decide between keeping SS or GB and need more info to really compare them.


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The key seems to be to forward the original message with the time-stamp that shows that, yes, you *did* send it three days ago, and they *did* ignore it.  In my case, when it comes to work emails, it helps that my emails are usually of the "dude, we have your money, but you didn't give us enough information to apply it anywhere, so you need to *tell us* where it belongs, or your account -- whatever it is, since the whole point is *I can't identify your account* -- is going to go past-due.  And unless you get back to me in 48 hours, I'm refunding the charge, and you're going to have to do this all over again" variety.  Ahem.  I deal with this crap pretty much every day.  I actually have a template for these emails that is much more politely-worded.
> 
> Anyway.  So I got an answer:  The surveys for the November boxes aren't up yet!  They haven't even sent those boxes out yet!  Which, yeah, no shit, Sherlock (I thought this but didn't actually say it, in case anyone was wondering).  I'm looking for the October surveys (which I *did* say).  No response to that.


 I actually have the perfect use-case for this.  If I don't hear a response by Monday to an email, I'm going to try this trick and see if THAT works.  I'll definitely use this when appropriate with my business.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2012)

The body oil looks AMAZING! Even though it's not the blush you wanted, you totally lucked out!

I got the enzyme face peel in last months box and it's a tiny sample size....so you scored!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mmmmmm....Love lavender and pear scents.  I bet that smells amazing!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The body oil looks AMAZING! Even though it's not the blush you wanted, you totally lucked out!
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Nov 18, 2012)

This may be a silly questions but does a body oil make your skin feel oily?  Or is most of it absorbed?  Is it supposed to be more hydrating than lotion?  I only ask as my skin is like the sahara in the winter!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the enzyme peel, too! It is tiny but I did like it! (I got the peel, the soap, the lip duo, and the hair mist...and then this replaced the blush.) So I was missing a full sized item and got a full sized replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may be a silly questions but does a body oil make your skin feel oily?  Or is most of it absorbed?  Is it supposed to be more hydrating than lotion?  I only ask as my skin is like the sahara in the winter!


 Depends on the body oil. Some will absorb better than other due to the quality of the oil. I have a body oil from Freeman Beauty that I use after a shower and my body quickly absorbs it so once I'm dressed it doesn't make my clothes stain from the oil. I had another one that didn't do as well and would stain my clothes so I ended up using it for my feet only.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information! I tried the one at the Body shop (in store, did not buy) and I felt greasy.  I am not sure if I actually was greasy or if it was just my perception as it was an "oil."  I will have to keep my eye out for some smaller sizes to try.  But the feet tip is awesome because my feet are drier than my body!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Depends on the body oil. Some will absorb better than other due to the quality of the oil. I have a body oil from Freeman Beauty that I use after a shower and my body quickly absorbs it so once I'm dressed it doesn't make my clothes stain from the oil. I had another one that didn't do as well and would stain my clothes so I ended up using it for my feet only.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2012)

This is the first one I've tried, but it does not leave me greasy at all! I just used it for the second time...I have been massaging it into my skin after a shower, while my skin is still slightly damp, and it's completely absorbed within a couple of minutes. I find that is the time when my skin is most absorbent, post shower.

As for the hydration, I find that it is moisturizing, but in a different way than lotion. I find it hydrating enough on most of my body, and then I just use lotion afterwards on my elbows, knees, hands, and feet. So far, it's working well for me! 

And yeah, the oil you tried m ight have been a heavier one, or it could have been perception - I always find it takes me a bit to get used to a different type of product than I'm used to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  To avoid a heavy one or one that gunks up the skin, I'd look for one free of parabens and other nasty chemicals and look for one full of lots of natural oils.

For a reference, here are the ingredients of the Basq oil:

Hazel seed oil, sunflower seed oil, sesame seed oil, sweet almond oil, wheat germ oil, grape seed oil, rosa canina fruit extract, eucalyptus, Vitamin E acetate, and fragrance.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This may be a silly questions but does a body oil make your skin feel oily?  Or is most of it absorbed?  Is it supposed to be more hydrating than lotion?  I only ask as my skin is like the sahara in the winter!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the enzyme peel, too! It is tiny but I did like it! (I got the peel, the soap, the lip duo, and the hair mist...and then this replaced the blush.) So I was missing a full sized item and got a full sized replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lavender and pear sounds heavenly! I'm jealous!


----------

